# General > General Chat >  Lote-Tree's Fan Club

## Lote-Tree

1. I love Lote-Tree  :Biggrin: 
2. I hate Lote-Tree :-(
3. I love and hate Lote-Tree  :Biggrin:  :-(
4. Who is Lote-Tree? 
5. What is a Lote-Tree?
6. Lote-Tree is just guy you know :-)
7. Lote-Tree is harmless
8. Lote-Tree loves me.
9. Lote-Tree is J K Rowling in disugise  :Biggrin: 
10. Lote-Tree is reincarnation of Faulkner  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hahahahah  :Smile:  I'll join your fanclub if I can buy Lote-Tree collectibles!  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> hahahahah  I'll join your fanclub if I can buy Lote-Tree collectibles!


He he  :Biggrin: 

I can't seem to attach my poll to this thread :-(

----------


## SleepyWitch

:Smile:  your first merchandize product could be your autobiography: "How I've tried to post polls a dozen times and still haven't figured out how to do it although I'm an IT guy"  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> your first merchandize product could be your autobiography: "How I've tried to post polls a dozen times and still haven't figured out how to do it although I'm an IT guy"


He he  :Biggrin:  I know how it's done. But I can't seem to attach one today... :Biggrin:

----------


## Oniw17

I'll join your fan club, but can you answer #5 first?

----------


## SleepyWitch

is it this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lote_tree

----------


## Bakiryu

ooooh, a fanclub.

Oh well, i'll join. I'm a lote fan after all (but I hate you too  :Tongue:  )

 :Idea:  and this question has being plaging me for months JUST WHAT is a lote-tree? I mean, is there actually a tree that produces lotes, or a field full of pretty lote flowers? Is there such thing as a lote anyway? 

(tOO many questions, brain may implode :angry :Smile: 

And.....there should be a Baki-fanclub too, I'm awesome after all  :Biggrin: 

edit: wait! I just saw Sesh-, er, SLEEPY's post.

I still believe in lote flowers though  :Tongue:  Just because.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> And.....there should be a Baki-fanclub too, I'm awesome after all


*whispers: I'll start one if you start a SleepyWitch one* JOKING  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'll join your fan club, but can you answer #5 first?


Lote-Tree is a Mythical Tree that marks the limit of all human knowledge. It appears in Mystical Spirituality. On earthly domain it is related to Zizyphus or Jujube Tree.

Baki - Lote-Tree bears divine red fruits  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Okay so i couldnt resist this! :Tongue:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B7bVD_DkM4
 :FRlol:  
I couldnt resist the joke! What can i say! I come from a nation of jokers after all! :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Granny5

How can we vote if you don't get it fix?

----------


## Virgil

Let's see.



> 1. I love Lote-Tree


I don't think so.  :Sick:  




> 2. I hate Lote-Tree :-(


Too strong. Hate is reserved for murdering dictators, and Lote just falls short from that.  :Tongue:  




> 3. I love and hate Lote-Tree  :-(


Possibility. He does bring out all sorts of emotions.  :Flare:  




> 4. Who is Lote-Tree?


Some bloke who causes all sorts of trouble.  :Biggrin:  




> 5. What is a Lote-Tree?


Yeah, what is that?  :Confused:  




> 6. Lote-Tree is just guy you know :-)


Do I know him? How come there's no photo in the photo album? Does he even exist?  :Alien:  




> 7. Lote-Tree is harmless


No, he might suck your brains out.  :Tongue:  




> 8. Lote-Tree loves me.


 :Blush:  I'm not that kind of guy. 




> 9. Lote-Tree is J K Rowling in disugise


That's my vote. Why don't you come out in the open Joann?  :Wink:  




> 10. Lote-Tree is reincarnation of Faulkner


No way.  :Crash:

----------


## Granny5

I think you've got it right, Virgil!

----------


## motherhubbard

maybe you could add I like Lote pretty good or well enough or so much that I stalk him

----------


## higley

> Do I know him? How come there's no photo in the photo album? Does he even exist?


That's an interesting thought, Virg. Maybe Lote's the forum ghost.  :Tongue:  Somebody call Fox Mulder.

I'll join the fan club if I can have a t shirt. Are there offices, like treasurer or president?

----------


## jon1jt

maybe Lote is a love-star who spreads his magic dust on humanity and returns to his cabin in the deep dark sky and zips the world behind him.

legend has it you won't see him for another billion years.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

> 10. Lote-Tree is reincarnation of Faulkner


Blasphemy!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> 9. Lote-Tree is J K Rowling in disugise 
> 10. Lote-Tree is reincarnation of Faulkner


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Now, don't you be starting that again!! :Biggrin: 

Now where were we before that other thread got ugly?? Ah yes...art...

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That's an interesting thought, Virg. Maybe Lote's the forum ghost.  Somebody call Fox Mulder.
> 
> I'll join the fan club if I can have a t shirt. Are there offices, like treasurer or president?


yep, I'm the president because I was first to join the club  :Biggrin:  you can be treasurer and we'll recruit a secretary who has to answer all the fanmail (if there is any) while we lean back and embezzle the membership fees  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I am sure the sign reading outside 'celeb' Lote's home will be

'Come one, Come all, but only Pretty Ladies'

going by how much you love beauty  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

Definitely 8, possibly 1?....

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I couldnt resist the joke! What can i say! I come from a nation of jokers after all!


LOL  :Biggrin: 

Vanity in the service of amusement  :Biggrin: 




> How can we vote if you don't get it fix?


I can't fix it Gran. When I edit it, it does not give me the option to create the poll :-( Can MODS help?  :Biggrin: 




> I'm not that kind of guy.


He he  :Biggrin: 




> That's an interesting thought, Virg. Maybe Lote's the forum ghost.  Somebody call Fox Mulder.


 :Biggrin:  




> I'll join the fan club if I can have a t shirt. Are there offices, like treasurer or president?


Aye all these are available. And you can be the Presidente  :Biggrin: 




> maybe Lote is a love-star who spreads his magic dust on humanity and returns to his cabin in the deep dark sky and zips the world behind him.
> legend has it you won't see him for another billion years.


 :Blush:  




> Blasphemy!


Nay. I have come back to redeem myself from my Eliteism  :Biggrin: 





> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Now, don't you be starting that again!! Now where were we before that other thread got ugly?? Ah yes...art...


Ah yes...Art can get ugly  :Biggrin: 




> I am sure the sign reading outside 'celeb' Lote's home will be 'Come one, Come all, but only Pretty Ladies'
> 
> going by how much you love beauty


Come on Madhuri we all love Beauty. The Universe itself has so much Beauty  :Biggrin: 




> Definitely 8, possibly 1?....


He he  :Biggrin:

----------


## Granny5

Lote-Tree, I think you should delete this one and start all over again. What's the point of having a poll if we can't vote? Good things are worth working for, better things are worth working harder for.

----------


## Granny5

good job!!
Now, did Lote-Tree fix it or did papayahed?
It will make a difference in how I vote.

----------


## papayahed

I can neither Confirm or Deny, however we've seen how Lote creates polls.....

----------


## Lote-Tree

I have no idea whose done the poll. 

But muchas gracias to him or her  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

Hehe Lote..so you want to count your groupies, don't you?  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hehe Lote..so you want to count your groupies, don't you?


Keep your friends close. But keep your foes even more closer  :Biggrin: 

He he  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

I just voted that you're harmless..isn't it bad for a guy to be called harmless?  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## NikolaiI

No! I would consider...lots of my friends harmless...then again...who knows? I put Lote as just this guy I know.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I just voted that you're harmless..isn't it bad for a guy to be called harmless?


Hey no. But why should it?

You want me to show my MACHOness? 
But that is old hat...anyone can do it...even nowadays...WOMEN  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

Hehe harmless often pairs with sweet as in "a harmless and sweet guy"

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hehe harmless often pairs with sweet as in "a harmless and sweet guy"


He he you are such an Angel  :Biggrin: 
But it seems it's only your mother and I think so...so we could be both really biased. But I shall watch for any slip-up to clip your wings  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
You have to catch me first (i have wings and can fly and you're just a tree rooted to the ground  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You have to catch me first (i have wings and can fly and you're just a tree rooted to the ground  )


But my Tree is Mystical. It can be anywhere all at once...  :Biggrin:

----------


## NikolaiI

> But my Tree is Mystical. It can be anywhere all at once...


But then you'd probably fall down.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Lote, it may interest you to know that Harmless is winning the polls...


That's not saying much from your devoted groupies/ fan club!!

----------


## manolia

> But my Tree is Mystical. It can be anywhere all at once...


Lote you should have made your poll a multiple choice poll, i wanted to pick more than one options  :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

Reasons why I'm a lote-fan: I can argue with him.
Reason why I hate lote: He's always arguing back!

 :FRlol:

----------


## Nossa

I voted for the third choice..lol
But I'd like to clarify the 'hate' part..lol
I sometimes just..dont get you..lol I guess the problem can be me after all.
You have an interesting character and ideas though...one might disagree with you, but can't deny the originality..lol

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote you should have made your poll a multiple choice poll, i wanted to pick more than one options


Manolia I did not set the poll up...some reason I couldn't do it. But whoever (the good samaritan  :Biggrin: ) set it up...may be they can change it to multiple choice  :Biggrin: 

edit:




> Lote, it may interest you to know that Harmless is winning the polls...


He he  :Biggrin:  Harmless is fine Classic Charm  :Biggrin: 




> Reasons why I'm a lote-fan: I can argue with him.
> Reason why I hate lote: He's always arguing back!


He he  :Biggrin:  but is that reason you started the argument in the first place didn't ya  :Biggrin: 




> I sometimes just..dont get you..lol I guess the problem can be me after all.


He he  :Biggrin:  Don't worry Nossa. It just could be me. I have after all failed my English Exam seven times and I have not still passed it  :Biggrin:

----------


## BulletproofDork

Why isn't there an 'I like Lote' opption?  :Confused:

----------


## Shalot

I picked "I love Lote-Tree." What's not to love? cool name, cool avatar, and he creates interesting threads. I especially like "What do women not like nice men" or something, and then papayahed's follow-up thread "Why do women not like mice?" that's good stuff right there.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I especially like "What do women not like nice men" or something, and then papayahed's follow-up thread "Why do women not like mice?" that's good stuff right there.


He he  :Biggrin:  I did loved those threads too  :Biggrin:

----------


## AuntShecky

I'll be your fan if you'll be mine.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'll be your fan if you'll be mine.


I want to be a fan of yours Aunty but you are fly-by-poster  :Biggrin: ...who does not stick around for some serious witticisms  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> He he  Don't worry Nossa. It just could be me. I have after all failed my English Exam seven times and I have not still passed it


 :FRlol:  Well, your language isn't the problem to be honest, that's why I said it might be me..I'm the most likely to have blonde moments..no wonder my IQ is 115  :FRlol: 
But wait a minute..you failed your English exam SEVEN times?! Why?! lol

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Well, your language isn't the problem to be honest, that's why I said it might be me..I'm the most likely to have blonde moments..no wonder my IQ is 115


He he  :Biggrin:  But don't fall for this IQ thing - it is nonesense  :Biggrin: 




> But wait a minute..you failed your English exam SEVEN times?! Why?! lol


Yep. Seven times. I was crap at it. I am still crap at it. But I had to sit for it for University Admission. In the end they took pity in me and let me in  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> Yep. Seven times. I was crap at it. I am still crap at it. But I had to sit for it for University Admission. In the end they took pity in me and let me in


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I'm glad they had a good heart  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'm glad they had a good heart


Me too  :Biggrin:  or else I would have become Evil Lote - taking out my vengeance on the Elitist society  :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I would have become Evil Lote - taking out my vengeance on the Elitist society


sounds oddly familiar, Lote. Sure you're not doing that anyways?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> sounds oddly familiar, Lote. Sure you're not doing that anyways??


He he  :Biggrin:  

But no. Saying JK Rowling is engaging writer than Byatt or Faulkner is not taking vengeance on "Elitist" society  :Biggrin:  I love Kubrick, Akira Korousawa, Satyajit Ray...and they are intellectual giants when it comes to cinema...but they are also engaging... :Biggrin:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

I do enjoy reading Lote's threads and replies... :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I do enjoy reading Lote's threads and replies...


Thanks Blue...I am glad to entertain you  :Biggrin:

----------


## AuntShecky

I like reading your short story and your blog about the movies. As I get older I find I don't appreciate most movies as much as I used to. Perhaps because the reason d'etre for American movies is the old bottom line,
and if the film is artistic in anyway then that's just icing on the cake, superfluous. Some of the movies today just make me appreciate the old movies (Preston Sturges, Billy Wilder,etc.) so much better. I do enjoy Woody Allen movies though.
Your Fly-by-Night Auntie

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I like reading your short story and your blog about the movies. As I get older I find I don't appreciate most movies as much as I used to. Perhaps because the reason d'etre for American movies is the old bottom line, and if the film is artistic in anyway then that's just icing on the cake, superfluous. Some of the movies today just make me appreciate the old movies (Preston Sturges, Billy Wilder,etc.) so much better. I do enjoy Woody Allen movies though.
> Your Fly-by-Night Auntie


Perhaps you are right Aunty. Perhaps these days the special effects and technology takes over most movies in determent to the story and characters. But there is also some good stuff for example - the first Matrix movie - take away the special effects - the story is indeed very original and has deep philosophical implications. And the growing World Cinema especially from Asia is making cinema interesting again (well to me at least  :Biggrin: )

----------


## AuntShecky

Yes, I liked all three Matrix movies and I really enjoyed (if that's the word) V, which was set in the U.K. I don't get to see any movies unless they get to television or on DVD.
Your "fly by night" auntie

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yes, I liked all three Matrix movies and I really enjoyed (if that's the word) V, which was set in the U.K. I don't get to see any movies unless they get to television or on DVD.
> Your "fly by night" auntie


Yes. V is indeed a good movie. But Aunty watching film on DVD is not same as the cinema experience  :Biggrin:  The cinema experience is something special.

----------


## NikolaiI

-----

----------


## Lote-Tree

> -----


Something I said Nikolai that you had to "dash" off?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Well, well, well... 
I just had to see this for myself. 
 :Biggrin: 
This is just classic. 
I would consider myself most definitely your number one fan  :Smile:

----------


## crazefest456

I didn't know this was real!! WOW...
love ya lote!

----------


## Niamh

hey hey hey!! Easy does it! No need to inflate his head more....! :Brow:   :Tongue:   :Wink: 

Decided to finally vote for the laugh. But Dori beat me to it!  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Well, well, well... 
> I just had to see this for myself. 
> 
> This is just classic. 
> I would consider myself most definitely your number one fan


Bueno!  :Biggrin: 

Now no more whacking me with your heavy book please!  :Biggrin:  I got a headache ;-)




> I didn't know this was real!! WOW...
> love ya lote!


Yes, Craze it's real  :Biggrin:  and I love ya too  :Biggrin: 




> hey hey hey!! Easy does it! No need to inflate his head more....!


There is still some room for expansion my Fairy Princess  :Biggrin: 

You can also use fairy dust to expand it even further  :Biggrin: 





> Decided to finally vote for the laugh.


That was this was all about ;-)




> But Dori beat me to it!


Good one Dori!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Bueno! 
> Now no more whacking me with your heavy book please!  I got a headache ;-)


I shall resist... unless I am provoked. 
I absolutely adore this thread, your own little palace eh?
Take some paracetamol dear, that'll recover you and we can proceed with our ongoing war.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

Lote, I finally voted here.  :Biggrin:  
Oh, I think I deserve something special because it is thanks to me that LadyW and crazefest found out this fan club!  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

> Lote, I finally voted here.  
> Oh, I think I deserve something special because it is thanks to me that LadyW and crazefest found out this fan club!


Sweets America, do you think he's noticed our rather large conversation about himself last night?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I shall resist... unless I am provoked. 
> I absolutely adore this thread, your own little palace eh?
> Take some paracetamol dear, that'll recover you and we can proceed with our ongoing war.


Good morning LadyW.

I hope you slept well and dreamt of sweet dreams and of trannies and short arses and Mystical Trees that make your cheeks glow red with amusement; And of sinewey muscles on hairless chests and hands carresing golden locks  :Biggrin: 

But I see you have your Battle-Axe sharpened and ready!
So eager to get Lanced?  :Biggrin: 

Lets start with a poem:

*Conqueress*

With daggers drawn you come, ready, 
Triumphant and victorious 
Your smile of satisfaction 
Seems to thunder 
Like black clouds 
On a stormy night. 

From the open wound 
I bleed in pain 
Yet with your dagger you inflict another 
Without mercy or compassion 
You strike me down 
Again and again.

Like a conqueror from a distant lands
Yours is the glory and in glory
You bathe in that light of victory, 
But I with my silent and secret pain
Carry with me the burden of my life,
Always hiding, always avoiding
From that which my hearts desire aspire to,
Never revealing nor finding the chance to speak
Of the things that torment me,
Never revealing and always shy of the truth.

But you and your kingly status,
Your limitless pride hangs around your neck
Like a shiny medallion. 
I am blinded by its glare,
I am dazzled by its brightness. 
That is why my head is always 
Bowed at your feet.

But in the undying moments of despair
When life and death seems to ride hand in hand
I struggle to keep hold onto my rationality
Though logic denies the emotions
It is still boundless for you...

----------


## Sweets America

> Sweets America, do you think he's noticed our rather large conversation about himself last night?


I am sure he will soon do so.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  I think that every morning, Lote checks each corner of the forum to see if someone has mentionned his name.  :Tongue:  I am tempted to think that he even wakes up in the middle of the night with a smile on the face, thinking of how much he is loved and how wonderful that is.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> I am sure he will soon do so.   I think that every morning, Lote checks each corner of the forum to see if someone has mentionned his name.  I am tempted to think that he even wakes up in the middle of the night with a smile on the face, thinking of how much he is loved and how wonderful that is.


Hahaha, he's left us in suspense for the moment...
Soon he will log on in all his glory and be satisfied as his name has been mentioned more than a few times. 
Lote-Tree : Legend of Litnet.

----------


## LadyW

> Good morning LadyW.
> 
> I hope you slept well and dreamt of sweet dreams and of trannies and short arses and Mystical Trees that make your cheeks glow red with amusement; And of sinewey muscles on hairless chests and hands carresing golden locks 
> 
> But I see you have your Battle-Axe sharpened and ready!
> So eager to get Lanced? 
> 
> Lets start with a poem:
> 
> ...


Morning Lote!
I had a lovely sleep thankyou after watching Kill Bill - which I must say, has inspired me greatly  :Smile: 
Battle-axe? No, I'm deffinitely a swordswoman and..carrier of the almighty book?
Haha, come at me with that lance and you won't know whats hit you my friend. 
Very impressive use of the poem there... now what does it remind me of? Hmmm.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Morning Lote!
> I had a lovely sleep thankyou after watching Kill Bill - which I must say, has inspired me greatly


You going to be an assasin?  :Biggrin: 




> ...carrier of the almighty book?


Almighty book? - are you Prophetess or something? ;-)  :Biggrin: 




> Haha, come at me with that lance and you won't know whats hit you my friend.


I hope it's Jessica Alba  :Biggrin: 




> Very impressive use of the poem there...


I try my best ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> You going to be an assasin?


Haha imagine...  :Wink:  the things I could do




> Almighty book? - are you Prophetess or something? ;-)


Haha no its the legendary book I keep on refering to, the one I shall hit you with in the very near future.




> I hope it's Jessica Alba


I'm sure you do... Her weight will be increased a fair deal in the late stages of her pregnancy so it should be some good and proper crushing. 

Im curious, the little cartoon on your signature, is that made to resemble yourself?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha imagine...  the things I could do


Yeah you could assinate all your teachers who give you poor grade ;-)





> Haha no its the legendary book I keep on refering to, the one I shall hit you with in the very near future.


The Whacking Book! Ah I see. But I have a thick skull. You should seek a better weapon. A smile will do. It will destroy me utterly  :Biggrin: 




> Im curious, the little cartoon on your signature, is that made to resemble yourself?


It was created by one of the forum members called Niamh - it's her imaginitve rendering of me  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Yeah you could assinate all your teachers who give you poor grade ;-)


HA such a travesty has never occured I assure you...  :FRlol: 





> The Whacking Book! Ah I see. But I have a thick skull. You should seek a better weapon. A smile will do. It will destroy me utterly


 :Smile:  Job done?





> It was created by one of the forum members called Niamh - it's her imaginitve rendering of me


Ahh... lets have a guessing game then.
I imagine you as a dark haired (brown maybe), tall, brown/green eyes with a pale complexion and a bad fashion sense. Close? Hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> HA such a travesty has never occured I assure you... 
> 
> 
> 
>  Job done?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... lets have a guessing game then.
> I imagine you as a dark haired (brown maybe), tall, brown/green eyes with a pale complexion and a bad fashion sense. Close? Hehe


LOL about the bad fashion sense.  :FRlol:  
I am sure that Lote brags about his wonderful body while he is in reality very skinny.  :Biggrin:  
Oh, also, I am SURE he has brown hair, or black one. Lote cannot be blond, that is impossible.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> HA such a travesty has never occured I assure you...


Bad grades or assaninated teachers?  :Biggrin: 




> Job done?


Yes. I am struggling to breathe...




> Ahh... lets have a guessing game then.
> I imagine you as a dark haired (brown maybe), tall, brown/green eyes with a pale complexion and a bad fashion sense. Close? Hehe



he he you do it through this:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=18901

----------


## LadyW

> Bad grades or assaninated teachers?


Ha ha ha, I have had a few bad grades... well, not bad, just not excellent. As for the teachers, my lawyer won't allow me to comment. 




> Yes. I am struggling to breathe...


I have that affect on most people, but not through my smile... :Smile: 




> he he you do it through this:
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=18901


I shall have to try!
Oh by the way, I was just reading a few of your short stories... I left a comment for you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

the paperdolls is where the image in his avy came from. Thats supposed to be him LadyW.

----------


## LadyW

> he he you do it through this:
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=18901


Okay... I spent a long time on this  :Smile:  I think I got the slightly narrow yet "innocent" big brown eyes just right along with the smug smile... and pink nose :P

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ha ha ha, I have had a few bad grades... well, not bad, just not excellent. As for the teachers, my lawyer won't allow me to comment.


I guess your lawyers will also go for the chop  :Biggrin:  




> I have that affect on most people, but not through my smile...


There I taught you another thing - smiling  :Biggrin: 
Now now don't thank. I am a humble person  :Biggrin: 




> I shall have to try!
> Oh by the way, I was just reading a few of your short stories... I left a comment for you



LOL :-)

I saw the picture. Very good  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> I guess your lawyers will also go for the chop


You know me well  :Wink: 




> There I taught you another thing - smiling 
> Now now don't thank. I am a humble person


I'm always smiling  :Biggrin:  I am a generally happy person.
But I'm an optimist who carries a raincoat...and a whacking book 




> LOL :-)
> 
> I saw the picture. Very good


Haha thankyou thankyou... am I close?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You know me well


I am begining to  :Biggrin: 




> I'm always smiling  I am a generally happy person.


So am I? Do you know what two happy people can do?

Have lots of amusing adventures  :Biggrin: 




> But I'm an optimist that carries a raincoat...and a whacking book


I guess you need the raincoat in wet manchester. So it good to be like this.

As for the book. Give it up and Learn the art of Jeet Kune Do ;-)




> Haha thankyou thankyou... am I close?


You got the hair and the eyes correct...and I shall say no more... ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> I am begining to 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I? Do you know what two happy people can do?
> 
> Have lots of amusing adventures 
> 
> 
> ...


Lote, if your hair looks like LadyW's pic, then it looks cool.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> I am begining to


Oh really now?  :Smile: 




> So am I? Do you know what two happy people can do?
> Have lots of amusing adventures


Haha indeed :P
I can just imagine you now, swinging from a vine in the jungle... minus the loincloth. 




> I guess you need the raincoat in wet manchester. So it good to be like this.


It has rained all day... but no matter, I like the rain sometimes - it's refreshing.




> As for the book. Give it up and Learn the art of Jeet Kune Do ;-)


I shall remain loyal to the book forever... he's my only friend  :Frown: 




> You got the hair and the eyes correct...and I shall say no more... ;-)


Excellent... and you have already owned up to your amazing physique on several occasions so unless you have an arm growing out of your head I daresay I have the basics covered. 
As for height... hmmm, probablly fairly tall but not lanky?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh really now?


It's like learning the taste of marmite. It's hard but eatable  :Biggrin: 




> Haha indeed :P
> I can just imagine you now, swinging from a vine in the jungle... minus the loincloth.


Me Tarzan and you Jane?  :Biggrin: 




> It has rained all day... but no matter, I like the rain sometimes - it's refreshing.


I love rain all the time...well not all the time. Only in the monsoon season  :Biggrin: 




> I shall remain loyal to the book forever... he's my only friend


What's going on these days - women taking dogs and books for freinds?  :Biggrin: 

We men failed you totally? :-(

I guess we have...men men your days are numbered!




> Excellent... and you have already owned up to your amazing physique on several occasions so unless you have an arm growing out of your head I daresay I have the basics covered. 
> As for height... hmmm, probablly fairly tall but not lanky?


He he - no more...no more...shussssshhhh  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> What's going on these days - women taking dogs and books for freinds?


And so what? Eh? Women who take books and dogs for friends might be wiser than men who do not realize that books and dogs can be wonderful friends.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> It's like learning the taste of marmite. It's hard but eatable


You know I never tried Marmite... adventure no. 1?





> Me Tarzan and you Jane?


Haha no I think a gorilla would be more fitting for yourself...:P




> We men failed you totally? :-(


Not TOTALLY... you are all rather entertaining still  :Smile: 




> He he - no more...no more...shussssshhhh


Pfft... I wonder how you picture me.
Go on, guess  :Biggrin: 
And if you're right you get a prize (the honour of a thumbs up).  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha no I think a gorilla would be more fitting for yourself...:P


King Kong, yes. He even died for Love - Beauty Killed Him  :Biggrin: 




> Not TOTALLY... you are all rather entertaining still


What a burden to bear...come you men...lighten my burden a little?




> Pfft... I wonder how you picture me.
> Go on, guess 
> And if you're right you get a prize (the honour of a thumbs up).


Jane Austen's Emma? 

Wittily cruel ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> King Kong, yes. He even died for Love - Beauty Killed Him


Ah yes... that woman did not shut up shreiking throughout the entire film, I wanted to shake her.




> Jane Austen's Emma? 
> Wittily cruel ;-)


Ha-ha-ha maybe... 

Are you a secretive man Lote? I haven't gathered much from you so far... 
You are a computer programmer in London who doodles, has dark long-ish hair and brown eyes and a "stunning physique".

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Are you a secretive man Lote? I haven't gathered much from you so far...


I did not realise that you were doing "gathering" information - are you Spy LadyW  :Biggrin: 

And no. Not secretive but Private. Like Jean Luc Picard in Star Trek  :Biggrin: 

But what makes you think I am secretive? I have a blog, I publish poetry and stories here - thats not being secretive is it  :Biggrin: 




> You are a computer programmer in London who doodles, has dark long-ish hair and brown eyes and a "stunning physique".


Ha ha  :Biggrin: 




> Don't believe in what I say.
> Trust in what I do.
> My thoughts are nought 
> but your thoughts in sound
> And my deeds?
> your own hopes in action
> - Khalil Gibran

----------


## LadyW

> I did not realise that you were doing "gathering" information - are you Spy LadyW


Oh yes, I am quite the detective. 




> But what makes you think I am secretive? I have a blog, I publish poetry and stories here - thats not being secretive is it


Because you refused to answer anymore of my grilling questions  :Smile: 
I shall have to do some more digging before I come to my conclusion about your character and attire. 

Are you a Star Trek dork too? :P

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh yes, I am quite the detective.


Dr. Watson or Sherlock Holmes?  :Biggrin:  




> Because you refused to answer anymore of my grilling questions


Which question were they?




> I shall have to do some more digging before I come to my conclusion about your character and attire.


My Character? But I have not stolen anything.

I am innocent  :Biggrin: 




> Are you a Star Trek dork too? :P


I used to watch it a while ago. I think it was Trekkers then  :Biggrin: 

Edit: Attire? Why? I go about completely naked  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Dr. Watson or Sherlock Holmes?


Good ol' Shirley...




> Which question were they?


You refused to make further comment on my attempts to decipher your appearance.




> My Character? But I have not stolen anything.
> 
> I am innocent


Hmph! :P





> Attire? Why? I go about completely naked


Please, for the sake of humanity, tell me that is not true... or at least assure me that you wear clothing on outings?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You refused to make further comment on my attempts to decipher your appearance.


But you said Appearance Don't Matter - are being a Hypocrit  :Biggrin: 




> Please, for the sake of humanity, tell me that is not true...


Why do you have problem with nudity?  :Biggrin:  Are you puritanical?




> or at least assure me that you wear clothing on outings?


We should never be ashamed of our bodies  :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Edit: Attire? Why? I go about completely naked


A man after my own heart - clothes are so overrated  :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

> But you said Appearance Don't Matter - are being a Hypocrit


The book is back... and heavier than ever  :Biggrin: 
Get your lance out joust boy!
I am not a hypocrit... appearance doesnt matter (that much), I have already gathered a great deal of information on your character. I was merely curious as to what you look like.  :FRlol:  




> Why do you have problem with nudity?  Are you puritanical?
> We should never be ashamed of our bodies


No we should not be ashamed at all... However, walking about in public totally naked is a criminal offence - "Indecent exposure".
Why, are you a nudist?  :Smile:  they have beaches for you..

----------


## LadyW

> A man after my own heart - clothes are so overrated


Although for *some* people, I think it is necessary for them to keep their clothes on  :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> However, walking about in public totally naked is a criminal offence - "Indecent exposure".


I have often wondered why it is considered indecent to be unclothed. Clothing, when you think about it, is unnatural. *LOTE* can you start a thread - with a poll, please, please, please  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> The book is back... and heavier than ever 
> Get your lance out joust boy!


Now now I asked you a innocent question. Please put away your book  :Biggrin: 




> I am not a hypocrit... appearance doesnt matter (that much),


Concede defeat LadyW. Be a happy loser. Beauty Troubles us all  :Biggrin: 




> I have already gathered a great deal of information on your character.


And your research has told you what?  :Biggrin: 




> I was merely curious as to what you look like.


I am devastingly beautiful LadyW  :Biggrin: 





> No we should not be ashamed at all...


Now next time you stand next to a mirror admire your nakedness  :Biggrin: 




> However, walking about in public totally naked is a criminal offence - "Indecent exposure".


I am quite law abiding LadyW  :Biggrin: 




> Why, are you a nudist?


If Jessica Alba is then I am  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I have often wondered why it is considered indecent to be unclothed. Clothing, when you think about it, is unnatural. *LOTE* can you start a thread - with a poll, please, please, please


Supreme Being why don't you start one for a start. To me it sounds it will be very amusing thread - so go ahead  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

So, here is what we have about Lote:

-he has dark brown hair and wonderful eyes
-he lives in London
-he thinks doodling is an art (he wants to open his own gallery)
-he is a computer programmer
-on his free time, he is a corrupted scientist
-he is a fan of himself
-he hates snakes
-he loves having women screaming his name
-he has an awsome body
-he masters Kama-Sutra (he is quite flexible)
-he loathes himself, even though he loves himself at the same time (in fact, his brain is so wonderful that it can do doublethink)
-he is a poet (although he doesn't want anyone to know that even if he posts his poems online)
-he loves nature
-he thinks he has an amazing knowledge about everything. He is a Lote-Tree, after all
-he loves looking at women and admiring their beauty. He wants them all to himself. Because he's worth it
-he has a poster of Jessica Alba on his bedroom wall. He will have Jessica Alba for real soon. It's only a matter of time. No one can resist to The Great Lote, and he knows it.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Concede defeat LadyW. Be a happy loser. Beauty Troubles us all


Oh no, beauty doesnot bother me all that much... its [I]you[I] who troubles me. You know exactly how to get me all fired up.




> And your research has told you what?


Okay...
Tall (ish), Dark haired, Brown eyed, Pale, possibley mid 20's (?) Computer Programmer from London. Talented artist and proud Geek; slightly mysterious and rather (ahem) intelligent.




> I am quite law abiding LadyW


How disappointing...  :Biggrin: 




> If Jessica Alba is then I am


Yes maybe she is sometimes... just to show off her BABY BUMP.
Hahahahaaa  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> So, here is what we have about Lote:
> -he has a poster of Jessica Alba on his bedroom wall.


Please tell me that is a joke...

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Supreme Being why don't you start one for a start. To me it sounds it will be very amusing thread - so go ahead


Only if you promise to join in. It's no fun being naked alone you know  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> So, here is what we have about Lote:
> 
> -he has dark brown hair and wonderful eyes
> -he lives in London
> -he thinks doodling is an art (he wants to open his own gallery)
> -he is a computer programmer
> -on his free time, he is a corrupted scientist
> -he is a fan of himself
> -he hates snakes
> ...


Ha ha ha  :Biggrin: 

But I have posted everything about myself on my blog. Here it is again:




> Who am I? 
> 
> No one really. Just another "bit" floating in CyberSpace, trying to connect with other floating "bits" and make a "Byte" of things :-) and perhaps in a "Serendipitous" way make a "Word" or two :-) 
> 
> What makes me tick? 
> 
> - Witticism, Nuttycism, Sillycism, Mysticism and Love. 
> 
> What makes me sad? - Injustice. What makes me happy? - Love and Compassion. 
> ...


There I am a open book  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Only if you promise to join in. It's no fun being naked alone you know


Join? - I shall be behind you with the banner  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

I have read that... as I said I have already gathered a great deal about your Character and can't escape the feeling theres something more to it than that (behind the fantasies about Jessica Alba and illusions of jousting excellence).  :Biggrin: 
For God's sake man put some clothes on haha.
Fight me :P

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Join? - I shall be behind you with the banner


Are you saying I need covering up?!!

----------


## Sweets America

> Ha ha ha 
> 
> But I have posted everything about myself on my blog. Here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> There I am a open book


Hey, you had not written the 'and snakes' between brackets before! You added it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mmanuelap

> So, here is what we have about Lote:
> 
> -he has dark brown hair and wonderful eyes
> -he lives in London
> -he thinks doodling is an art (he wants to open his own gallery)
> -he is a computer programmer
> -on his free time, he is a corrupted scientist
> -he is a fan of himself
> -he hates snakes
> ...


he really does have a Jessica Alba poster in his bedroom wall?  :Eek: 


I second LadyW's thought. I do believe theres something more to it than that  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I have read that... as I said I have already gathered a great deal about your Character and can't escape the feeling theres something more to it than that ...


You mean like the character Heathcliffe?

But I really detest him! 




> For God's sake man put some clothes on haha.
> Fight me :P


Sorry I was just admiring my nakedness as God created me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hey, you had not written the 'and snakes' between brackets before! You added it!


Yes. Because you going to say - he missed the snakes out. Look I can overcome my fear by mentioning snakes snakes  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> he really does have a Jessica Alba poster in his bedroom wall? 
> 
> 
> I second LadyW's thought. I do believe theres something more to it than that


Ehehehe about the Jessica Alba poster. Why not? It is a possibility. He seems to be obsessed with this girl.  :Biggrin:  Maybe he stalks her and takes pictures!  :Eek:  Lote! You psychopath!!  :Biggrin:  

Of course there is more to it than that. Lote is a mystery.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> Yes. Because you going to say - he missed the snakes out. Look I can overcome my fear by mentioning snakes snakes


Oh Lote you are so bold!  :Biggrin:  You are a role model for all of us.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> You mean like the character Heathcliffe?
> But I really detest him!


Oh good, well thats your new nickname I shall use to taunt you with then Lote.  :FRlol:  




> Sorry I was just admiring my nakedness as God created me


Thats perfectly fine in the privacy of your own home Lote  :Smile: 
Out of curiousity, do you have a Jessica Alba poster? 

My God... I have made you into a medical experiment, everyone's jumping on the bandwagon now. 
Get that lance out Lote-Tree, they're coming!
 :Yawnb:

----------


## LadyW

> Oh Lote you are so bold!  You are a role model for all of us.


Sweets America, come on woman, don't compliment the man so much - it may doom us all. One day its the Litnet next its world domination :O

----------


## mmanuelap

> Ehehehe about the Jessica Alba poster. Why not? It is a possibility. He seems to be obsessed with this girl.  Maybe he stalks her and takes pictures!  Lote! You psychopath!!  
> 
> Of course there is more to it than that. Lote is a mystery.


haha, yeah, if he does have one, we shouldn't be surprised!  :Tongue:

----------


## Sweets America

Eheh about making Lote into a medical experiment. Lote is an interesting creature. If I remember well, he has already promised me that when he dies, I could take his brains and put them on a shelf in my bedroom.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Well everyone, Im going now  :Smile: 
I shall be on later to see whats happening...
Remember kids: Dont do anything I wouldnt do  :Wink: 
Sorry... byebye

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Out of curiousity, do you have a Jessica Alba poster?


I don't have any *posters* of anybody on my wall  :Biggrin: 

Only thing I have is a painting by Dali "The Persistence of Memory" and Vangoh's Sunflowers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> Sweets America, come on woman, don't compliment the man so much - it may doom us all. One day its the Litnet next its world domination :O


Oh God. I need to be careful then.  :Eek:  I don't want to be responsible for that!

----------


## Sweets America

> I don't have any *posters* of anybody on my wall 
> 
> Only thing I have is a painting by Dali "The Persistence of Memory" and Vangoh's Sunflowers


You don't even have a poster of yourself???  :Eek:  
Do not lie to us, Lote. We know the truth.  :Smile:

----------


## mmanuelap

> You don't even have a poster of yourself???


LOL!  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You don't even have a poster of yourself???


No. Cuz I loathe myself ;-)




> Do not lie to us, Lote. We know the truth.


Truth I have spoken  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> No. Cuz I loathe myself ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Truth I have spoken


Ah, I had forgotten that you loathed yourself.  :Biggrin:  
It's not good, Lote. You should stop loathing yourself this way. We all love you here.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mmanuelap

> It's not good, Lote. You should stop loathing yourself this way. We all love you here.


Absolutely! You even have a fan club over here, you should love yourself as much as we do  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ah, I had forgotten that you loathed yourself.  
> It's not good, Lote. You should stop loathing yourself this way. We all love you here.


Thanks nice Sophie. I know you are trying to help...but it never helps.... 

But I will overcome this one day! Like my fear of snakes...one day...I will laugh at it's reptelian hissing face  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> Thanks nice Sophie. I know you are trying to help...but it never helps.... 
> 
> But I will overcome this one day! Like my fear of snakes...one day...I will laugh at it's reptelian hissing face


Poor Little Tree.  :Frown:  I see your leaves are shivering in the cold.  :Frown:  
Yes, you will overcome this someday.  :Smile:  I have overcome this myself, so you can do the same. The Great Lote-Tree can overcome anything.  :Biggrin:  
I hope I will overcome my fear of spiders someday.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yes, you will overcome this someday.  I have overcome this myself, so you can do the same. The Great Lote-Tree can overcome anything.  
> I hope I will overcome my fear of spiders someday.


We shall prevail we shall prevail  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> We shall prevail we shall prevail


I hope, Dear Lote, I hope. Right now I would like to prevail my depressed mood of today. Please make me smile, Lote. I know you can do this.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I hope, Dear Lote, I hope. Right now I would like to prevail my depressed mood of today. Please make me smile, Lote. I know you can do this.


Did you know about the certain northern European Voles?

During the mating season the males go on a six day mating spree without stopping to eat or rest. After six days, the forest floor is littered with the dead bodies of male voles! They have died of sheer exhaustion!

The male Voles seems to have a smile on their faces though  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> No. Cuz I loathe myself ;-)


Hello Lote-Tree, I have returned  :Smile: 
(That really does sound like the opening lines of some cheesy movie..)
Hope you had an eventful day... been practicing with that lance of yours?
Now, about this self-loathing. To loathe, such a strong feeling. I wont endevour to discover why this is on a public forum but it does confuse me... (welldone, very few manage that  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## LadyW

> I hope, Dear Lote, I hope. Right now I would like to prevail my depressed mood of today. Please make me smile, Lote. I know you can do this.


Hello again Sweets  :Smile: 
remember... WORLD DOMINATION  :Flare:  
Haha terribley sorry I could not restrain there.
Hows life?

----------


## Sweets America

> Did you know about the certain northern European Voles?
> 
> During the mating season the males go on a six day mating spree without stopping to eat or rest. After six days, the forest floor is littered with the dead bodies of male voles! They have died of sheer exhaustion!
> 
> Voles seems to have a smile on their faces


What a strange and original reply!  :Eek:  
Do you imply that practicing the voles' activities would make me smile?  :FRlol:  
Well, see you in six days then.  :Biggrin:  
PS: what the hell is a Vole?

----------


## Sweets America

> Hello again Sweets 
> remember... WORLD DOMINATION  
> Haha terribley sorry I could not restrain there.
> Hows life?


Hello Lady.  :Smile:  
Well, life is nice, it is just that...as ridiculous as it might sound, I am missing my dog terribly.  :Frown:  Plus I feel lonely.

----------


## LadyW

> Hello Lady.  
> Well, life is nice, it is just that...as ridiculous as it might sound, I am missing my dog terribly.  Plus I feel lonely.


It doesn't sound ridiculous at all although I have never had a pet so I don't really know what that feels like. Don't be too glum - you still have us and the rest of litnet at your fingertips (not very comforting huh?). 
But still, just keep smiling  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hello Lote-Tree, I have returned


So I see. Whacking book in hand?  :Biggrin: 




> (That really does sound like the opening lines of some cheesy movie..)


Perhaps but it sounds good when it came from you  :Biggrin: 




> Hope you had an eventful day... been practicing with that lance of yours?


I can do lancing with my eyes shut  :Biggrin: 




> Now, about this self-loathing. To loathe, such a strong feeling.


Don't worry I can deal with it  :Biggrin: 




> I wont endevour to discover why this is on a public forum but it does confuse me...


What is a human being? Being able to live with two contradictory ideas in your head and still find another way to live with the both  :Biggrin: 




> (welldone, very few manage that ).


I guess it is better than Vanity, Pride, Righteousnes and Selfishness? ;-)

----------


## Lote-Tree

> What a strange and original reply!  
> Do you imply that practicing the voles' activities would make me smile?  
> Well, see you in six days then.  
> PS: what the hell is a Vole?


Ha ha  :Biggrin: 

Vole is a type of mouse  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> It doesn't sound ridiculous at all although I have never had a pet so I don't really know what that feels like. Don't be too glum - you still have us and the rest of litnet at your fingertips (not very comforting huh?). 
> But still, just keep smiling


Thanks.  :Smile:  I have a very strong bond with dogs. I miss my Calif (he's the spaniel on my avatar). He's so cute. I miss feeling his paw in my hand, and I miss kissing his nose and I miss having his head on my lap where he gently falls asleep. I miss his scent, too. He smells so good, this is a reassuring scent. I miss his goofy face, and most of all I miss all this communication we have without any word, only through touch and eyes. 
But, yes, it is nice to have the Litnet community. It feels nice here.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> Ha ha 
> 
> Vole is a type of mouse


Thanks Lote!  :Biggrin:  I have learnt something new from you. Your knowledge is so immense.  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> So I see. Whacking book in hand?


As always  :Smile: 




> Perhaps but it sounds good when it came from you


Awwh shucks... such a charmer  :Smile: 





> I can do lancing with my eyes shut


And as soon as those lovely little lids close I shall clamp you over the head with my big-***-book  :Wink: 




> I guess it is better than Vanity, Pride, Righteousnes and Selfishness? ;-)


Indeed it is  :Biggrin: 

So Lote, how was your day? Done anything interesting?

----------


## LadyW

> Thanks.  I have a very strong bond with dogs. I miss my Calif (he's the spaniel on my avatar). He's so cute. I miss feeling his paw in my hand, and I miss kissing his nose and I miss having his head on my lap where he gently falls asleep. I miss his scent, too. He smells so good, this is a reassuring scent. I miss his goofy face, and most of all I miss all this communication we have without any word, only through touch and eyes. 
> But, yes, it is nice to have the Litnet community. It feels nice here.


Oh Sweets, you'll have me crying in a minute - that was such a lovely thing to hear; so...well, sweet. 
It really does doesn't it? Something to fill the lonely nights... *sniffle*
 :Smile:  he he he

----------


## Sweets America

> Oh Sweets, you'll have me crying in a minute - that was such a lovely thing to hear; so...well, sweet. 
> It really does doesn't it? Something to fill the lonely nights... *sniffle*
>  he he he


 :Smile:   :Biggrin:  I think we should all share a hug.  :Smile:  A big tender one.  :Smile:

----------


## mmanuelap

> Hello Lady.  
> Well, life is nice, it is just that...as ridiculous as it might sound, I am missing my dog terribly.  Plus I feel lonely.


awn, I miss my dog as well  :Frown:  but I'll see him tomorrow, or next week. I can understand the feeling. But I believe we'll survive this  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> awn, I miss my dog as well  but I'll see him tomorrow, or next week. I can understand the feeling. But I believe we'll survive this


Oh that is cute, what you say. (you are invited to the general hug  :Biggrin:  ) I have seen my dog yesterday, and I won't see him for maybe two weeks.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> As always


That book needs to be destroyed. It's becoming evil for you  :Biggrin: 




> Awwh shucks... such a charmer


Only view to amuse ;-)




> And as soon as those lovely little lids close I shall clamp you over the head with my big-***-book


I think I will sleep with a helmet on ?  :Biggrin: 




> Indeed it is 
> So Lote, how was your day? Done anything interesting?



Bueno! My day was good. Chatting to you all has been very amusing  :Biggrin: 

And I am always doing something interesting and you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## mmanuelap

> Oh that is cute, what you say. (you are invited in the general hug  ) I have seen my dog yesterday, and I won't see him for maybe two weeks.


two weeks is nothing, you'll see!  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> two weeks is nothing, you'll see!


Thanks.  :Smile:  I am going to bed now. Good night everyone.  :Smile:  

PS: mmanuelap, I think you look great on the pic of your avatar. You have such a cute face!  :Smile:

----------


## mmanuelap

> Thanks.  I am going to bed now. Good night everyone.  
> 
> PS: mmanuelap, I think you look great on the pic of your avatar. You have such a cute face!


Good night, Sweets!  :Smile: 

oh, thaaanks!  :Blush:

----------


## LadyW

> That book needs to be destroyed. It's becoming evil for you


Oh no, the books totally innocent...
It's _me_ thats evil  :Wink: 




> I think I will sleep with a helmet on ?


Awwh... no need to live in fear of me.
I'm nice really  :Smile:  




> Bueno! My day was good. Chatting to you all has been very amusing 
> And I am always doing something interesting and you?


I had an okay day...nothing special. 
Interesting fact for you... after a 2 year relationship with her boyfriend, beloved Mis Alba dumped her boyfriend over the telephone - she just didn't want to get married and serious. Now she's engaged AND pregnant, how convenient  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh no, the books totally innocent...
> It's _me_ thats evil


Evil? Do you need staking through the heart LadyW?  :Biggrin: 




> Awwh... no need to live in fear of me.


Men grow grey hairs fearing women ;-)




> I'm nice really


So am I. What do two nice people doing here in a forum like this?  :Biggrin: 




> I had an okay day...nothing special.


What? Chatting to me has not been special?  :Biggrin: 




> Interesting fact for you... after a 2 year relationship with her boyfriend, beloved Mis Alba dumped her boyfriend over the telephone - she just didn't want to get married and serious. Now she's engaged AND pregnant, how convenient


Glimmer of hope I see... :Biggrin: 

Bearer of some good news at last LadyW  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Evil? Do you need staking through the heart LadyW?


Try it  :Smile: 




> Men grow grey hairs fearing women ;-)


I shall sleep soundly tonight then...





> So am I. What do two nice people doing here in a forum like this?


Precisely what I was thinking... I am still wary of your jousting devilish streak though  :Biggrin: 





> What? Chatting to me has not been special?


Well you see... *that* goes without saying - it is always an honour.





> Glimmer of hope I see...
> 
> Bearer of some good news at last LadyW


*Damn damn damn damn..*
Well...err...all I can say is er... :P nurr!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Try it


OK. I will bring some silver bullets just in case  :Biggrin: 




> I shall sleep soundly tonight then...


He he  :Biggrin: 

Sweet dreams then  :Biggrin: 




> I am still wary of your jousting devilish streak though


Don't fear I can be nice with my Lance. Deep Thrust and it will be over. You will not feel a thing! You will be knocked out for ten! And then I shall burn your book  :Biggrin: 




> Well you see... *that* goes without saying - it is always an honour.


Bueno! I have enjoyed bantering with you too  :Biggrin: 




> *Damn damn damn damn..*
> Well...err...all I can say is er... :P nurr!


I shall sleep soundly tonight  :Biggrin: 


LadyW I have to go now and get my beauty sleep.

Have a good night  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Don't fear I can be nice with my Lance. Deep Thrust and it will be over. You will not feel a thing! You will be knocked out for ten! And then I shall burn your book


Ah.. now that would be the day  :Biggrin: 
The book will never die Lote...




> I shall sleep soundly tonight 
> 
> 
> LadyW I have to go now and get my beauty sleep.
> 
> Have a good night


Very glad to hear it  :Smile: 

And yes... you need alot of beauty sleep...
Haha hope I have not wounded you too harshly. I'm only joking. 
 :Biggrin:  Don't lose sleep over it.
Nitenite

----------


## Lote-Tree

> And yes... you need alot of beauty sleep...


Yes. It keeps my skin glowing in the morning ;-)




> Haha hope I have not wounded you too harshly.


It's OK I am like Wolverine. I heal instantly  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

are there bonsai Lote-trees?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> are there bonsai Lote-trees?


Erm..it's a Mystical Tree so it can be anything you want it to be...even a Dwarf Welsh Guy  :Biggrin:

----------


## crazefest456

Isn't gravity taking a toll on the poor mystic tree?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Isn't gravity taking a toll on the poor mystic tree?


I don't understand Craze?

Gravity has no effect on this kind of tree ;-)

----------


## crazefest456

oh god,
well, keep up the ego-maniacal veneer!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Erm..it's a Mystical Tree so it can be anything you want it to be...even a Dwarf Welsh Guy


yes, I know it's a mystical tree... that's why it's all blurred and seeped in golden light in your avy.
 :Eek:  you mean I can achieve wisdom by slobbering over the Blue-Eyed Welsh Dwarf? *droooooooooooooooooool*

----------


## LadyW

> Yes. It keeps my skin glowing in the morning ;-)


Ah yes and I suppose it is advisable to take such precautions in the event of the arrival of Jessica Alba at your door - minus the bun in the oven  :Biggrin:  She would see your glowing face and just would not be able to resist.




> It's OK I am like Wolverine. I heal instantly


I am like the terminator, I just won't go  :Smile: 
Unfortunately, I don't have Arnie's dashing charm and accent..

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ah yes and I suppose it is advisable to take such precautions in the event of the arrival of Jessica Alba at your door - minus the bun in the oven  She would see your glowing face and just would not be able to resist.


Yes. Something like that ;-)

But we should all aim for a healthy skin LadyW? Scratch itchy dry skin is...erm quite annoying don't you think?  :Biggrin: 




> I am like the terminator, I just won't go


Yep, you will back no doubt!  :Biggrin: 




> Unfortunately, I don't have Arnie's dashing charm and accent..


I don't know about that. You are doing quite well ;-)




> oh god,
> well, keep up the ego-maniacal veneer!


I did not quite understand your question Craze. Don't be hard on me. My branches are very delicate like a women's erm...hands...so be gentle with me  :Biggrin: 




> you mean I can achieve wisdom by slobbering over the Blue-Eyed Welsh Dwarf? *droooooooooooooooooool*


You are after wisdom form the dwarf? I thought it was something else...begins with F and ends with h ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> But we should all aim for a healthy skin LadyW? Scratch itchy dry skin is...erm quite annoying don't you think?


Of course..erm, moisture is... the key to success?  :FRlol:  




> I don't know about that. You are doing quite well ;-)


 :Smile:  I try... Haha no, I think me and Arnie differ in several areas really. For one, I believe am not an Austrian-American male... last time I checked. 




> Don't be hard on me. My branches are very delicate like a women's erm...hands...so be gentle with me


Ha-ha-ha do you delight in playing the victim Lote?  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Of course..erm, moisture is... the key to success?


Now now LadyW don't tempt me with Smuttyness. I am nice guy  :Biggrin: 




> For one, I believe am not an Austrian-American male... last time I checked.


And we thank our stars for that  :Biggrin: 
or else we will chatting in grunts and that would be really boring  :Biggrin: 




> Ha-ha-ha do you delight in playing the victim Lote?


But I seem to be a victim - look Sleepy thinks I annoy her :-(

And you appeared from nowhere and started whacking me with your book!  :Biggrin: 

And my branches are indeed very delicate, one unkind word will make the leaves fall off ;-(

----------


## LadyW

> Now now LadyW don't tempt me with Smuttyness. I am nice guy


:O I am appalled at that comment... Smuttiness... hmph!  :FRlol:  




> And you appeared from nowhere and started whacking me with your book! 
> And my branches are indeed very delicate, one unkind word will make the leaves fall off ;-(


Well it is a good job that I am very nice to you then isnt it Lote-Tree?  :Biggrin: 
Oh, and don't pretend you don't take great pleasure in engaging in a little book/lance warfare. 
 :Yawnb:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> :O I am appalled at that comment... Smuttiness... hmph!


Ha ha  :Biggrin:  

Now now don't go corrupting me LadyW. I am genteman  :Biggrin: 




> Well it is a good job that I am very nice to you then isnt it Lote-Tree?


As I am nice to you ;-)




> Oh, and don't pretend you don't take great pleasure in engaging in a little book/lance warfare.


Verbal Jousting oh yes sure. All the time  :Biggrin: 

All for in the Sevice of amusement  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Ha ha  
> Now now don't go corrupting me LadyW. I am genteman


I would never even dream of it...
I'm sure you are very green Lote  :Wink: 
Corruption of your innocence is just unspeakable




> Verbal Jousting oh yes sure. All the time 
> All for in the Sevice of amusement


And there's me thinking you were in it to win it... 
Tut-tut, I thought you had a little more fire in you than that Lote.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'm sure you are very green Lote


Green as my Lote-Tree  :Biggrin: 




> And there's me thinking you were in it to win it...


But I told you wining is so boring. It's old hat!  :Biggrin: 




> Tut-tut, I thought you had a little more fire in you than that Lote.


Passion yes. I have plenty - don't worry ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> But I told you wining is so boring. It's old hat!


So you just enjoy the general splendour of physcological warfare then?  :Biggrin: 




> Passion yes. I have plenty - don't worry ;-)


Haha of that I am certain, but are you applying it to our little fights?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> So you just enjoy the general splendour of physcological warfare then?


I enjoy the amusing Banter  :Biggrin: 




> Haha of that I am certain, but are you applying it to our little fights?


But I fear I will wound you badly. And I don't want to do that...at least not yet ;-)

----------


## chasestalling

ur...am i intruding?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> ur...am i intruding?


Not at all. Can I offer you a Free Lote-Tree T-Shirt  :Biggrin:

----------


## chasestalling

if it concerns work on my part, then no. but thanx for offering all the same.

----------


## LadyW

> But I fear I will wound you badly.


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  (I actually beamed a huge smile at the screen then)
I shall look forward to watching you try very much Lote-Tree...




> And I don't want to do that...at least not yet ;-)


You are too kind Lote... sparing me like this. I am forever in your debt.

----------


## LadyW

> ur...am i intruding?


Not at all  :Smile:  Take no note of the ongoing mini-war between me and Lote; it is merely a background noise to everyone else.

----------


## thelastmelon

Who is Lote-Tree?  :Tongue:  
I don't know anyone here, just recognize a name or two here and there. 

So, hello Lote-Tree.

----------


## LadyW

> Who is Lote-Tree?


What a question  :Biggrin: 
Lote-Tree...
He is a snake fearing computer programmer from London with an obsession with Jessica Alba, terrible fashion sense (thats my guess anyways) and he is very talented in the field of jousting. Lote also enjoys kalma sutra (urgh-I know) and losing fights to book whackers (me). 
Thats basically it  :Smile:  Anymore questions?

----------


## chasestalling

yes i have one ladyw. lote, is that as in boat, it's pronunciation i mean.

----------


## thelastmelon

> Anymore questions?


How you described him doesn't seem very positive, at least not most of it,
so, are there any good things about Lote-Tree?  :Smile:  That would be seen as positive or good in general.

----------


## LadyW

> How you described him doesn't seem very positive, at least not most of it,
> so, are there any good things about Lote-Tree?  That would be seen as positive or good in general.


Ah no, there are more good than bad qualities I assure you...  :Smile: 
I merely aim to insult Lote-Tree as part of our ongoing "banter" as he calls it.
Lote-Tree is a very witty, friendly and "nice" guy whom I am sure you will get along with. Don't mistake my previous post for something malicious, its to be taken as a joke.

----------


## LadyW

> yes i have one ladyw. lote, is that as in boat, it's pronunciation i mean.


Not entirely sure but I think so... "loht"

----------


## SleepyWitch

> You are after wisdom form the dwarf? I thought it was something else...begins with F and ends with h ;-)


??? is there any word that ends with h in English, except if there is an s before the h? *Fish*?
Don't you think a mine in Wales, miles away from the coast, is the wrong place to go looking for fish with a Dwarf?

nope, I don't want wisdom from the Dwarf, but you said the Lote-Tree is a tree of wisdom and it could be any shape, even a Welsh Mining Dwarf.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Who is Lote-Tree?  
> I don't know anyone here, just recognize a name or two here and there. 
> 
> So, hello Lote-Tree.


Ha ha  :Biggrin: 

The lastmelon I remember you very well. I welcomed you when joined here. You had a picture of yourself doing your eyelashes and taking a picture at the same time  :Biggrin: 

And I said you had excellent hand to eye coordination  :Biggrin: 

But Hello to you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> yes i have one ladyw. lote, is that as in boat, it's pronunciation i mean.


yes Lote rhymes with Boat  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> ??? is there any word that ends with h in English, except if there is an s before the h? *Fish*?
> Don't you think a mine in Wales, miles away from the coast, is the wrong place to go looking for fish with a Dwarf?


Ha ha  :Biggrin:  I think the word is Fetish. I thought you had a Fetish for dwarf welsh mining guy  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Ha ha  I think the word is Fetish. I thought you had a Fetish for dwarf welsh mining guy


yep, that way my second guess. but I couldn't resist  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

Lote...LadyW.... yalls banterin as you put it, is verry amusing. it actualy made my day. verry amusing, now we just need popcorn and to put the two of you in a ring with a book and lance  :Biggrin:  anyway, verry amusing

----------


## mmanuelap

> Lote...LadyW.... yalls banterin as you put it, is verry amusing. it actualy made my day. verry amusing, now we just need popcorn and to put the two of you in a ring with a book and lance  anyway, verry amusing


very amusing indeed. :FRlol:  haha, maybe I'll make popcorn later, just for the fun of watching these two arguing!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## thelastmelon

> Ha ha 
> 
> The lastmelon I remember you very well. I welcomed you when joined here. You had a picture of yourself doing your eyelashes and taking a picture at the same time 
> 
> And I said you had excellent hand to eye coordination 
> 
> But Hello to you


AH! That was you!  :Tongue:  Then I remember that comment at least. 
Do you have a name, other than Lote-Tree?

----------


## LadyW

> Lote...LadyW.... yalls banterin as you put it, is verry amusing. it actualy made my day. verry amusing, now we just need popcorn and to put the two of you in a ring with a book and lance  anyway, verry amusing


 :Biggrin:  Haha I am honoured truely... I'm glad I (..we) made your day, thats always nice to hear. Provide the ring - and I am in!  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> AH! That was you!  Then I remember that comment at least. 
> Do you have a name, other than Lote-Tree?


Why do you not like Lote  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha I am honoured truely... I'm glad I (..we) made your day, thats always nice to hear. Provide the ring - and I am in!


Good job you put in "we" there!  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

> Why do you not like Lote


Because I don't know how to pronounce it.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

> Good job you put in "we" there!


Yes... I forced myself to  :Smile:  
Had a nice day Lote?
I have missed our little wit wars today - plus our fans have been eagerly anticipating one... he he he
The book is out.  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Because I don't know how to pronounce it.


Ah I see. But it's easy.

It rhymes with Boat and oat  :Biggrin: 

so its loat

----------


## thelastmelon

> Ah I see. But it's easy.
> 
> It rhymes with Boat and oat 
> 
> so its loat


Then I don't like the name Lote.  :Tongue:  Because I don't like how boat and oat sounds, and since it rhymes...  :Wink: 
I'll continue to pronounce it the way I did before I was told how to pronounce it, and maybe I'll see through your name and focus on something other than how to pronounce it.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yes... I forced myself to


Good job you did or else you would have lanced instantly!  :Biggrin: 




> Had a nice day Lote?


Yes. Thanks. And you?




> I have missed our little wit wars today


In a war in which I massacred you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Wounded... Cut through the heart.
Am I to receive the cold shoulder from Lote all night?...
I'm hurt...truely  :Biggrin: 
Ah well, can't blame the poor guy for being so scared of me.
I can be rather fiersome you see.

----------


## LadyW

You took your time did you not...  :Biggrin:  




> Good job you did or else you would have lanced instantly!


Outrageous you are... You wouldn't have got a grip of that lance before my book landed on your rather large head  :Wink: 





> Yes. Thanks. And you?


Splendid thankyou... well, actually it wasn't that great but I'm still smiling. 





> In a war in which I massacred you?


Only in a dream world Lote... EVERYONE here knows I could smite you down with great ease  :Smile: 
And don't you know it.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You took your time did you not...


You mean slow response? I am battling Virgil on Nakedness Thread.




> Outrageous you are... You wouldn't have got a grip of that lance before my book landed on your rather large head


My lance does not requiring gripping. It has become an extention of myself. Weapon and Man merged together. Sorry lassie lanced you will be in an instant  :Biggrin: 




> well, actually it wasn't that great but I'm still smiling.


Ah you missed me  :Biggrin: 




> EVERYONE here knows I could smite you down with great ease


Unlikely! Women may be multi-tasking by we men can do one thing at a time and do it extremely well - like bringing down a woolly mamoth with a lance  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> You mean slow response? I am battling Virgil on Nakedness Thread.


I know.. tis quite amusing actually  :FRlol: 




> My lance does not requiring gripping. It has become an extention of myself. Weapon and Man merged together. Sorry lassie lanced you will be in an instant


It begs the question... where, on your person, is this deformity you speak of?  :Biggrin:  Normally, I would have at least tapped you with my book for calling me "Lassie" but I do think it's rather catchy. I'm glad you have such a positive outlook on our battles Lote... it is a shame that I must smite you without mercy.  :Wink: 




> Ah you missed me


Now you mention it, I rather did Lote. My day just wasn't the same... (it was miles better - just kidding). 




> Unlikely! Women may be multi-tasking by we men can do one thing at a time and do it extremely well - like bringing down a woolly mamoth with a lance


Ah yes but I am different... whilst good at multi-tasking, I have my charm to distract my opponent which is when I strike  :Wink: 
For the good of your health I do hope you did not just imply I am a woolly mammoth
 :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> It begs the question... where, on your person, is this deformity you speak of?


It's not a Deformity! It's a Excellent Piece of Evolutionary Design. It glides effortlessly to it's target!  :Biggrin:  and the woolly mamoth drops dead on the spot  :Biggrin: 




> Normally, I would have at least tapped you with my book for calling me "Lassie" but I do think it's rather catchy. I'm glad you have such a positive outlook on our battles Lote... it is a shame that I must smite you without mercy.


Lassie meant in a affectionate term but if it offends you then LadyW is fine  :Biggrin: 




> My day just wasn't the same... (it was miles better - just kidding).


LadyW you don't have to decieve yourself. You can admit it. I will not hold it against you  :Biggrin: 




> Ah yes but I am different... whilst good at multi-tasking, I have my charm to distract my opponent which is when I strike


"I'll be back" is not very charming  :Biggrin: 




> For the good of your health I do hope you did not just imply I am a woolly mammoth


Erm no. Unless you think all manchester women are quite mamothy?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> It's not a Deformity! It's a Excellent Piece of Evolutionary Design. It glides effortlessly to it's target!  and the woolly mamoth drops dead on the spot


Why does that sound like a Gilette advert?  :Biggrin: 





> Lassie meant in a affectionate term but if it offends you then LadyW is fine


Lassie will suffice... as long as you dont ask me to start barking  :Wink: 





> LadyW you don't have to decieve yourself. You can admit it. I will not hold it against you


I hold my hands up, I missed Lote-Tree today... :Frown: 






> "I'll be back" is not very charming


 :FRlol:  Hahaha I did actually laugh out loud here, very funny Lote...
I think I could give Arnie a run for his money. 





> Erm no. Unless you think all manchester women are quite mamothy?


Well.. that is debatable. I don't think I look like a mammoth... 
I shall google one and compare...one moment...
No, no striking resemblence...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Why does that sound like a Gilette advert?


He he  :Biggrin:  

May be so but it's true  :Biggrin: 




> as long as you dont ask me to start barking


No way. I hate nagging women  :Biggrin: 




> I hold my hands up, I missed Lote-Tree today...


There there now....that was not difficult was it. Admission is the first part to the cure...now feel better  :Biggrin: 




> I don't think I look like a mammoth...


Oh Good! My mamoth hunting instinct was ready and primed  :Biggrin:  You had a lucky escape  :Biggrin: 

LadyW - it's time for my beauty nap again...sorry to leave...tomorrow I shall be ready again to resume this  :Biggrin: 


Good night and sweet dreams - no woolly mamoths I hope.

----------


## LadyW

> No way. I hate nagging women


As do I... which would explain our somewhat rocky start  :Wink:  just kidding with you Lote. 





> There there now....that was not difficult was it. Admission is the first part to the cure...now feel better


Goodness... it'll be the t-shirt next then a Lote-Tree meditation and self-healing tape. 




> Oh Good! My mamoth hunting instinct was ready and primed  You had a lucky escape


Haha I am disheartened, I would rather enjoy a little combat at such a late hour. I shall bring my mammoth outfit next time  :Wink: 




> LadyW - it's time for my beauty nap again...sorry to leave...tomorrow I shall be ready again to resume this 
> Good night and sweet dreams - no woolly mamoths I hope.


Well, you do need it should Jess pay you that visit. I can hardly wait  :Biggrin: 
Sweet Dreams... keep one eye open Lote...
Nitenite  :FRlol:

----------


## SleepyWitch

now that's unfair. you two get put in the ring to fight, but what about me and my Welsh Dwarf? Lote, where is a) my Dwarf and b) our mine, which you promised me ages ago? (You can keep the fish, by the way).

do you mind if I pronounce Lote with one of those weird e/i sounds, like latte or Bronte?

----------


## LadyW

> do you mind if I pronounce Lote with one of those weird e/i sounds, like latte or Bronte?


I know that the correct pronunciation is "loat" but until I knew I always figured it was "Loti"... I still think it sounds better. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Then I don't like the name Lote.


Oh no! That's terrible :-)




> I'll continue to pronounce it the way I did before...


In that case no problemo  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Goodness... it'll be the t-shirt next then a Lote-Tree meditation and self-healing tape.


Meditation has excellent benefits. It might even cure you of your Book Whacking Syndrome  :Biggrin: 




> I shall bring my mammoth outfit next time


If you really need one then yes sure  :Biggrin: 




> keep one eye open Lote...
> Nitenite


Always because you never know when a book whacking women comes along  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> but what about me and my Welsh Dwarf? Lote, where is a) my Dwarf and b) our mine, which you promised me ages ago?


Try looking under your bush...erm in your Garden ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Try looking under your bush...erm in your Garden ;-)


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  you made me laugh out loud, Lote  :Smile: .................................................. ................
.................................................. ....
.................................................. ..........
.................................................. ........
.................................................. ....
I don't have a garden

----------


## stephofthenight

althou im scared to ask for the fear that i myself might get book whacked or lanced...but what the crap started this lol? i mean we have in one corner the all mighty book whacker, and in the other corner the mighty knight with a lance... and than we have the dwarf as refree...what/who started this? 

ps....please dont whack me with a book ladyW and please dont stab me...lote_tree... >.< im realy a cute bunni in disguise...you wouldnt hurt a cute bunni would you? ^.^

----------


## SleepyWitch

> althou im scared to ask for the fear that i myself might get book whacked or lanced...but what the crap started this lol? i mean we have in one corner the all mighty book whacker, and in the other corner the mighty knight with a lance... and than we have the dwarf as refree...what/who started this? 
> 
> ps....please dont whack me with a book ladyW and please dont stab me...lote_tree... >.< im realy a cute bunni in disguise...you wouldnt hurt a cute bunni would you? ^.^


the Welsh Dwarf is miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine, he will not be the referee unless I say so............................... alright you can borrow him for a while

----------


## LadyW

> althou im scared to ask for the fear that i myself might get book whacked or lanced...but what the crap started this lol? i mean we have in one corner the all mighty book whacker, and in the other corner the mighty knight with a lance... and than we have the dwarf as refree...what/who started this? 
> 
> ps....please dont whack me with a book ladyW and please dont stab me...lote_tree... >.< im realy a cute bunni in disguise...you wouldnt hurt a cute bunni would you? ^.^


Awwh... If your a bunny I don't think I could ever hit you with my book unless you did something incredibley stupid  :Smile:  Haha. 
It started a long long time ago when dinosaurs roamed the... forum. No. It began in a thread I posted not too long ago and Lote-Tree made his obsession with Jessica Alba and other female celebrities rather public. We were arguing about the importance of beauty in a relationship...
That was argument number one (which I daresay I did win); now we amuse ourselves daily with frequent lance/book wars and general friendly and witty banter. 
The End.

----------


## LadyW

> Meditation has excellent benefits. It might even cure you of your Book Whacking Syndrome


It isn't an illness... it is a gift  :Biggrin: 




> Always because you never know when a book whacking women comes along


Indeed... and I have been known to strike at the most unexpected of times  :Wink: 
That is my devilish streak Lote.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> althou im scared to ask for the fear that i myself might get book whacked or lanced...but what the crap started this lol? i mean we have in one corner the all mighty book whacker, and in the other corner the mighty knight with a lance... and than we have the dwarf as refree...what/who started this?


Ha ha  :Biggrin: 

Come on join us Stephofthenight  :Biggrin: 

And thanks for the "mighty knight with a lance" comment I think it suits me  :Biggrin: 

I think I need to find a new avatar  :Biggrin: 




> ps....please dont whack me with a book ladyW and please dont stab me...lote_tree... >.< im realy a cute bunni in disguise...you wouldnt hurt a cute bunni would you? ^.^


No way you bunni thing  :Biggrin: 

I shall save you my bunni lass  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> now we amuse ourselves daily with frequent lance/book wars and general friendly and witty banter. 
> The End.


Don't thank me for it.
I am a humble man  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Don't thank me for it.
> I am a humble man


As if...
So Lote, any plans for New Year? any resolutions?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

> Ha ha 
> 
> Come on join us Stephofthenight


lol well as tempted as I may be. i like being in on peice kinda...




> And thanks for the "mighty knight with a lance" comment I think it suits me


yeah, the knight in shining armor just didnt fit... he wouldnt go jousting with LadyW... and i just cant see you on one a horse...




> I think I need to find a new avatar


can i pick it?





> No way you bunni thing 
> 
> I shall save you my bunni lass


aww yay, i get to live as a cute little twitchy nosed bunny! ^.^ ^,^ ^.^ yayness!!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> As if...
> So Lote, any plans for New Year? any resolutions?


The usual. 

Get Jessica to fall in love with me.

Write a best seller.

Win the nobel prize.

Build a colony on Mars.

Bring Peace and Prosperity to Earth  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Get Jessica to fall in love with me.


Not going to happen...
You might have to wait a few months too before there is even a slight possibility. 
Pray tell, what makes her so appealing to you Lote?  :Smile: 




> Write a best seller.
> Win the nobel prize.
> Build a colony on Mars.


Slightly more realistic than your first point...  :Wink: 




> Bring Peace and Prosperity to Earth


Would that eliminate our mini-battles? If so, I shall have to stop you Lote  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> yeah, the knight in shining armor just didnt fit... he wouldnt go jousting with LadyW... and i just cant see you on one a horse...


Hahaha! I am wounded  :Bawling:  
Why do I not get to joust with a handsome knight in shining armour?
I suppose Lote, the brave and valiant knight will suffice for present.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> lol well as tempted as I may be.


Come on Steph Give Into Temptation  :Biggrin: 




> yeah, the knight in shining armor just didnt fit...


But it should. I love saving damsels in distress  :Biggrin: 




> he wouldnt go jousting with LadyW...


LadyW is an unusual women. Don't believe in what she says ;-)




> and i just cant see you on one a horse...


Hey I am really good on a horse. I have being doing it really well in the "Zelda - Princess of Twilight" on Wii  :Biggrin: 




> can i pick it?


As longs it matches my Lance  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

> Hahaha! I am wounded  
> Why do I not get to joust with a handsome knight in shining armour?
> I suppose Lote, the brave and valiant knight will suffice for present.


ahh. sorry...but can u see him on a horse.... he just dont seem like one for horses, and all knights in shining armour have horses. if i am wrong and you think he would get on a horse...than he shall be deemed our knight in shining armour....

----------


## LadyW

> But it should. I love saving damsels in distress


If push comes to shove I fear it would be ME saving you my friend... :FRlol: 





> LadyW is an unusual women. Don't believe in what she says ;-)


 :Smile:  I am unusual but you should pay attention to every last word...





> Hey I am really good on a horse. I have being doing it really well in the "Zelda - Princess of Twilight" on Wii


Lote-Tree master of horse riding - and everything else  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Not going to happen...
> You might have to wait a few months too before there is even a slight possibility.


Please you are treading on my dreams  :Biggrin: 




> Pray tell, what makes her so appealing to you Lote?


Don't forget Kate Winslet, Angelina Jolie, Kate Bekinsale too  :Biggrin: 




> Would that eliminate our mini-battles? If so, I shall have to stop you Lote


No way. We take our Battles to Holodeck and have the safeties off  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

> Come on Steph Give Into Temptation


i give in...i surrender...






> But it should. I love saving damsels in distress


lol well save away, im always needing to be saved.






> LadyW is an unusual women. Don't believe in what she says ;-)


but, but, but... i do belive her...






> Hey I am really good on a horse. I have being doing it really well in the "Zelda - Princess of Twilight" on Wii


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  oh my god! lol i have no clue what that is, but im pretty sure that althou i have faith that u can play a game...im not so sure you could stay on a horse...






> As longs it matches my Lance


realy? yay!!!

time for church...ttyl

----------


## LadyW

> Please you are treading on my dreams


Yes... I am aren't I  :Biggrin: 




> Don't forget Kate Winslet, Angelina Jolie, Kate Bekinsale too


....
But what is it about them that attracts you Lote?
I am curious.  :Smile: 




> No way. We take our Battles to Holodeck and have the safeties off


Ah I am therefore satisfied...
Oh and also, why am I "unusual"? That is an interesting adjective indeed; not that I am complaining.

----------


## LadyW

> but, but, but... i do belive her...


 :Smile:  What can I say, the girl has brains.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> But what is it about them that attracts you Lote?
> I am curious.


Erm...Beauty  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> What can I say, the girl has brains.


I am undecided on this yet...after all she does not know "Zelda - Princess of Twilight" and Wii console  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Erm...Beauty


Hmm who would have guessed?  :Biggrin: 
I mean which specific aspects of their appearance attract you.
I am very curious Lote.

----------


## LadyW

> I am undecided on this yet...after all she does not know "Zelda - Princess of Twilight" and Wii console


Good for her I say, she has not been poisoned by the gaming world...
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> i give in...i surrender...


See that was not difficult  :Biggrin: 

I can resist everything except temptation  :Biggrin: 




> lol well save away, im always needing to be saved.


And I enjoy saving just like I saved LadyW from a life of Book Whacking  :Biggrin: 




> but, but, but... i do belive her...


You are unwise and I shall forgive for that  :Biggrin: 




> oh my god! lol i have no clue what that is, but im pretty sure that althou i have faith that u can play a game...im not so sure you could stay on a horse...


He he  :Biggrin:  Why not? What makes you think I can't stay on a horse. My aunty used to own horses by the way  :Biggrin: 




> realy? yay!!!


The avatar has to be handsome - just like me ok :Biggrin: 




> time for church...ttyl


At this time of the night?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hmm who would have guessed? 
> I mean which specific aspects of their appearance attract you.
> I am very curious Lote.


Erm everything  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> At this time of the night?


Lote... :Biggrin:  She lives in Texas you berk, hahahaha




> Erm everything


Oh come on Lote, you are boring me now.
Where is this passion you speak of?
Come on, get lively and tell me exactly why you find these women attractive?
What specific factors make them beautiful? 
 :Biggrin:  [OO I do sound interrogating... new career move perhaps?]

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote... She lives in Texas you berk, hahahaha


So it's 11.30 pm here...so she is either 6 hours a head...or behind....

So in either case it would be odd hours for church? or have got this church going all wrong  :Biggrin: 




> Oh come on Lote, you are boring me now.
> Where is this passion you speak of?
> Come on, get lively and tell me exactly why you find these women attractive?
> What specific factors make them beautiful? 
>  [OO I do sound interrogating... new career move perhaps?]


Gosh women! Beauty is Beauty!

It's like you asking me to describe the taste of water!

But if you want an objective answer - they all have Symmetry of the Form  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Gosh women! Beauty is Beauty!
> 
> It's like you asking me to describe the taste of water!
> 
> But if you want an objective answer - they all have Symmetry of the Form


Beauty can be described as just Beauty? 
Is it not intricate and diverse; differing in each individual who bears it? 
Symmetry of form... 
Ah, so if a rather large man/or woman has one tree trunk thigh and another one to match - he/she is beautiful??? 
 :FRlol:  (It begins again)

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Beauty can be described as just Beauty? 
> Is it not intricate and diverse; differing in each individual who bears it? 
> Symmetry of form... 
> Ah, so if a rather large man/or woman has one tree trunk thigh and another one to match - he/she is beautiful??? 
>  (It begins again)


LadyW...I have to go now... :-(

Later lassie later  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> LadyW...I have to go now... :-(
> 
> Later lassie later


Shame  :Frown: 
For I am eager to persue this conversation.
Sweet dreams for now Lote-Tree. 
Remember, one eye open. Like this guy>  :Wink:

----------


## Sweets America

Oh No Lote! Don't go, I had a gift for you!

http://psp-news.dcemu.co.uk/files/Je...6_Calendar.jpg

Enjoy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Oh No Lote! Don't go, I had a gift for you!
> 
> http://psp-news.dcemu.co.uk/files/Je...6_Calendar.jpg
> 
> Enjoy!


 :Blush:  She wants to be taken as a serious actress... hmph!
Sweets, you cut me deep... now you're provoking the man. 
 :FRlol:

----------


## Sweets America

> She wants to be taken as a serious actress... hmph!
> Sweets, you cut me deep... now you're provoking the man.


Lol, but she looks good I think. I'm sure he will appreciate my gift.  :Biggrin:  
Oh Lote, someday the bed on which she is will be YOUR BED!!! You will tell us how it goes, eh??  :Tongue:  

Oh, another suggestion: it would be nice if you could take one pic of you in the nude so that I can send it to Jess.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Lol, but she looks good I think. I'm sure he will appreciate my gift.  
> Oh Lote, someday the bed on which she is will be YOUR BED!!! You will tell us how it goes, eh??  
> 
> Oh, another suggestion: it would be nice if you could take one pic of you in the nude so that I can send it to Jess.


I am sure he will indeed sweets...
Yes she does look good there; I wonder what she was thinking when they took that photo...
Lote!? Nuuude!?  :FRlol:  
At least get his lance censored.

----------


## Sweets America

> I am sure he will indeed sweets...
> Yes she does look good there; I wonder what she was thinking when they took that photo...
> Lote!? Nuuude!?  
> At least get his lance censored.


But, But! What a question! Of course she was thinking of The Great Lote when she took that picture!  :Biggrin:  This is obvious. You can see she is already drooling and waiting for him. 

His lance?! I thought it was a needle?  :Biggrin:  We should have no problem hiding it behind a blanket.  :Tongue:  And, with some luck, if it's a little cold, we won't even need any blanket.  :Smile:  

Pfff, when I think that this damn Lote left just when I was offering him a present! I should offer it to someone else!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> But, But! What a question! Of course she was thinking of The Great Lote when she took that picture!  This is obvious. You can see she is already drooling and waiting for him.


Ah yes you can just see it in her glazed over eyes...  :FRlol: 




> His lance?! I thought it was a needle?  We should have no problem hiding it behind a blanket.  And, with some luck, if it's a little cold, we won't even need any blanket.


Firstly, what do you mean "we"? Hahaha I am not going anywhere near Lote's lance, I shall leave the covering up to you dear  :Smile: 
I doubt we shall need a blanket or the cold...
 :FRlol:  (Very funny by the way Sweets, you had me laughing there =])




> Pfff, when I think that this damn Lote left just when I was offering him a present! I should offer it to someone else!


Send it to another fool who has joined the Jessica Alba band wagon...
I'm sure it will become very useful... 
 :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> Firstly, what do you mean "we"? Hahaha I am not going anywhere near Lote's lance, I shall leave the covering up to you dear 
> I doubt we shall need a blanket or the cold...
>  (Very funny by the way Sweets, you had me laughing there =])


Oh come on! You can help me to take that damn picture! You won't even SEE Lote's needle, I promise.  :Biggrin:  It is just a very very thin needle, not a long snake!  :Smile:  
Ah, I cannot send the Jess pic to another fool because Lote would never forgive me, and then he would ban me from his fan club and I would never get this autograph from him.  :Frown:   :Tongue:  

Lote? Lote? While you are currently sleeping, Jess is waiting for you, ready to be shown your wonderful horse-riding talents.  :Biggrin:  
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1392/...4a283e6329.jpg

Oh Lote, can you see how she wants you already???? :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Oh come on! You can help me to take that damn picture! You won't even SEE Lote's needle, I promise.  It is just a very very thin needle, not a long snake!  
> Ah, I cannot send the Jess pic to another fool because Lote would never forgive me, and then he would ban me from his fan club and I would never get this autograph from him.   
> 
> Lote? Lote? While you are currently sleeping, Jess is waiting for you, ready to be shown your wonderful horse-riding talents.  
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1392/...4a283e6329.jpg
> 
> Oh Lote, can you see how she wants you already????


I will comply only after extreme physical torture and even then I request a blindfold, the only part I shall play is the pressing of the camera button. Once he is dressed I will then be expecting 3 free whacks with my book. Deal? 
As it happens, Lote is scared of snakes so it is a good job he has his needle in place of this. 
Jessica is actually throwing up in a toilet right now due to morning sickness  :Smile:  much to your delight eh Lote?
Awwh Sweets, you shall get your autograph one day, of that I am sure. Lote has a forgiving soul does he not?
 :Smile: 
See you tomorrow.
Nitenite.

----------


## Sweets America

> I will comply only after extreme physical torture and even then I request a blindfold, the only part I shall play is the pressing of the camera button. Once he is dressed I will then be expecting 3 free whacks with my book. Deal? 
> As it happens, Lote is scared of snakes so it is a good job he has his needle in place of this. 
> Jessica is actually throwing up in a toilet right now due to morning sickness  much to your delight eh Lote?
> Awwh Sweets, you shall get your autograph one day, of that I am sure. Lote has a forgiving soul does he not?
> 
> See you tomorrow.
> Nitenite.


Eheheh.  :Biggrin:  Ok, I will prepare Lote and the cover and you will press the camera button. We have to take a great picture. But, since we all know that Lote is wonderfully handsome, it should be ok.  :Tongue:  
So you want to whack him? Ok...but not too hard. Do not forget that he is a very fragile little tree. This is nice that you want to do that only when he is dressed, because I am not sure that a red butt would have looked nice on the picture.  :Biggrin:  
Also please do NOT steal his clothes while he is naked. But...now that I think about it, it shouldn't be a problem to him since he said that people usually walk naked around where he lives.  :Biggrin:  
I know Lote is a forgiving soul. This is one of his numerous qualities.  :Biggrin:  I'll have to remember to tell that to Jessica.  :Biggrin:  

I'm going to bed too. See you tomorrow!

----------


## stephofthenight

> See that was not difficult


hmmph! that is a matter of opinon...



> I can resist everything except temptation


ah-ha so the almighty lote has reviled his weakness, that could be fun :Smile:  






> And I enjoy saving just like I saved LadyW from a life of Book Whacking


no you only think you saved her from book whacking, you see she is realy just waiting in the dark to whack you once you let your guard down, she is to free spirited to be tamed.






> You are unwise and I shall forgive for that


lol maybe, maybe not... ill call u unwise and forgive you when you let YOUR guard down and YOU get whacked with a book. lol. 






> He he  Why not? What makes you think I can't stay on a horse. My aunty used to own horses by the way


and i do not have time for video games running a farm, and doing school, working at the church and taking college classes. no time for games sorry to dissapoint you lote  :Bawling:  maybe ill go get a wii and try this game out. :Idea:  lol.
and well erm, i just cant see it doll... what kind of horses? what was there specialty? racing or show? sorry i love horses...





> The avatar has to be handsome - just like me ok


 I GOT IT!!!! its perfect... 
the likness is stunning!!! hairyness and all!  :FRlol:  jk jk lote





> At this time of the night?


yeah we have morning service on sundays from 8-12 and night service on sunday and wendsday from 6-9

----------


## LadyW

> no you only think you saved her from book whacking, you see she is realy just waiting in the dark to whack you once you let your guard down, she is to free spirited to be tamed.


I like this girl  :Smile: 
She makes alot of sense. 




> I GOT IT!!!! its perfect... 
> the likness is stunning!!! hairyness and all!  jk jk lote


 :FRlol:  Hahahahaha
Veryvery funny... 
Lote, does it bear any resemblence?
Hey, kinda looks like my gran on a good day...

----------


## LadyW

> So you want to whack him? Ok...but not too hard. Do not forget that he is a very fragile little tree. This is nice that you want to do that only when he is dressed, because I am not sure that a red butt would have looked nice on the picture.


 :Blush:  Yes, the whacking shall only take place if he is fully clothed




> Also please do NOT steal his clothes while he is naked.


 :FRlol:  I shall resist the temptation! 
By the way I hope you are willing to provide the funds for my mental therapy after we have completed this project. 




> I know Lote is a forgiving soul. This is one of his numerous qualities.  I'll have to remember to tell that to Jessica.


Hehe... I wonder, Lote what are you like with the kids?
 :FRlol:

----------


## thelastmelon

How are you today, Lote?  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh No Lote! Don't go, I had a gift for you!
> Enjoy!


Thanks Sweetie that was nice of you  :Biggrin: 




> Oh Lote, someday the bed on which she is will be YOUR BED!!!


I shall have to console with that ;-(




> Oh, another suggestion: it would be nice if you could take one pic of you in the nude so that I can send it to Jess.


I think it would be improper. She is having a baby!  :Biggrin: 






> At least get his lance censored.


That's a very good idea! We don't want women fainting over it  :Biggrin: 






> His lance?! I thought it was a needle?


Now now Sweetie no need for Envy! Freud was all wrong  :Biggrin: 




> Firstly, what do you mean "we"? Hahaha I am not going anywhere near Lote's lance, I shall leave the covering up to you dear


I see your one of the "I fancy your Lance" but "I will not Admit it type"  :Biggrin: 




> Lote? Lote? While you are currently sleeping, Jess is waiting for you, ready to be shown your wonderful horse-riding talents.  
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1392/...4a283e6329.jpg


Which film is that pic from?  :Biggrin: 




> ah-ha so the almighty lote has reviled his weakness, that could be fun


Sadly we all have our weaknesses :-(




> she is to free spirited to be tamed.


Don't worry lassie. She will be tamed. I have a cunning plan for taming LadyW  :Biggrin: 




> and i do not have time for video games running a farm, and doing school, working at the church and taking college classes. no time for games sorry to dissapoint you lote  maybe ill go get a wii and try this game out. lol.


You are one busy women! How do you still manage to find time and come on to this forum?  :Biggrin: 

By the way average age of gamers is 35 these days. So it's no longer a kid's stuff  :Biggrin: 




> and well erm, i just cant see it doll... what kind of horses? what was there specialty? racing or show? sorry i love horses...


They were race horses. It was long time ago. I was about 5. she used to race them in the yearly harvest festival...I used to be dead scared of them!  :Biggrin: 




> I GOT IT!!!! its perfect... 
> the likness is stunning!!! hairyness and all!  jk jk lote


But lassie I am completely hairless  :Biggrin:  




> How are you today, Lote?


Morning Lastmelon. I am fine thanks and you?

----------


## thelastmelon

> Morning Lastmelon. I am fine thanks and you?


I'm alright. I have a cold, but who cares?  :Tongue:  
What are your plans for tonight, New Year's Eve? Anything fun?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'm alright. I have a cold, but who cares?


Cold? that's too bad! I go nuts when I get a cold :-(

Who cares? We do lassie we do here  :Biggrin:  




> What are your plans for tonight, New Year's Eve? Anything fun?


The usual Count Down to the New Year and fireworks  :Biggrin: 

And making Resolutions that I will not ever keep  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

> The usual Count Down to the New Year and fireworks 
> 
> And making Resolutions that I will not ever keep


What resolutions will be un-kept for next year then?  :Biggrin:  
I never keep them either, so maybe I won't make any this year.

I've only been able to keep them once, when I wanted to stop biting my nails, but that was a long time ago, and since then.. I've not kept a single one.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> What resolutions will be un-kept for next year then?


Be a nice person mainly  :Biggrin: 

Improve myself.
Pass my English Exam.
Write a book.
Finish my drawings and paintings.
Resume my keyboard playing.
Write a piece of music.
Learn to play a simple melody on the Violin.
Improve my Badminton and Squash playing
Win the Nobel Prize
Build a space rocket.
Journey to Mars
Be the Prime Minister of the UK
Take over the world...etc etc...etc..  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

> Be a nice person mainly 
> 
> Improve myself.
> Pass my English Exam.
> Write a book.
> Finish my drawings and paintings.
> Resume my keyboard playing.
> Write a piece of music.
> Learn to play a simple melody on the Violin.
> ...


Should be *too* hard! Can I join you in taking over the world?
I have a fork I could use as a weapon, and fight!

----------


## LadyW

> That's a very good idea! We don't want women fainting over it


After a strenuous fit of laughter caused by the abnormally small size. 




> I see your one of the "I fancy your Lance" but "I will not Admit it type"


Ha-ha-ha!  :Wink:  There's a type with that title? No Lote, I donot "fancy your lance" you can sleep soundly tonight. 





> Which film is that pic from?


Sin City... more _serious_ acting.  :FRlol: 





> Don't worry lassie. She will be tamed. I have a cunning plan for taming LadyW


Ah good, I can hardly wait!
Tell me, when will you execute this plan? 





> They were race horses. It was long time ago. I was about 5.


Back in the 1800's... 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Should be *too* hard! Can I join you in taking over the world?


You into Taking Over the World?  :Biggrin:  




> I have a fork I could use as a weapon, and fight!


Fighting? That's old hat! We shall take over the world using a Cunning Plan  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Fighting? That's old hat! We shall take over the world using a Cunning Plan


Put your money where your mouth is dear Lote  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> After a strenuous fit of laughter caused by the abnormally small size.


My jokes have that kind of effect LadyW. I hope you don't die of laughter. I will miss you and all that if that happened and besides whom I am going to practice my lancing with if you were to die  :Biggrin: 





> No Lote, I donot "fancy your lance" you can sleep soundly tonight.


As I said Freud was wrong! But admission is the first part to a cure  :Biggrin: 




> Tell me, when will you execute this plan?


If I tell you it now - it won't be cunning would it  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> My jokes have that kind of effect LadyW. I hope you don't die of laughter. I will miss you and all that if that happened and besides whom I am going to practice my lancing with if you were to die


Rest assured, I am not going anywhere Lote-Tree. I told you before, I am like the terminator  :Biggrin:  I embody all the charms of Arnie hehehe. 
Yes you would be all alone with your lance  :Frown:  and no doubt your skills would faulter due to lack of practice. 




> If I tell you it now - it won't be cunning would it


I suppose so...
I am rather excited though, it should be highly amusing to watch your efforts Lote. 
I just hope you donot dissappoint me  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

> You into Taking Over the World?  
> 
> Fighting? That's old hat! We shall take over the world using a Cunning Plan


I'd love to take over the world. I'd want to be a boombastic woman that everyone's scared of (cause noone is now!). But I'd want to do some fork-fighting, so please allow some of that in your plan.

----------


## Sweets America

> My jokes have that kind of effect LadyW. I hope you don't die of laughter. I will miss you and all that if that happened and besides whom I am going to practice my lancing with if you were to die


Oh, I would still be there, Dear Lote.  :Biggrin:  Plus all your fan club would be there. We would help you to prepare your lance for the encounter with Jessica.  :Biggrin:  Aren't we nice?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Rest assured, I am not going anywhere Lote-Tree.


A good! More fun to be had  :Biggrin: 




> I told you before, I am like the terminator  I embody all the charms of Arnie hehehe.


I am Wolverine. I instantly heal Miss Terminator  :Biggrin: 




> Yes you would be all alone with your lance  and no doubt your skills would faulter due to lack of practice.


I build a replica of you from cardboard boxes or if you are lucky build a robot that resembles you  :Biggrin: 





> I am rather excited though, it should be highly amusing to watch your efforts Lote.


Always  :Biggrin: 




> I just hope you donot dissappoint me


If you are then it must be yourself to blame  :Biggrin: 






> I'd love to take over the world.


You are serious aren't you? O my god! And you got a cat already! Villainy and cats go hand in hand  :Biggrin:  




> I'd want to be a boombastic woman that everyone's scared of (cause noone is now!).


I am now lastmelon  :Biggrin: 




> But I'd want to do some fork-fighting, so please allow some of that in your plan.


Perhaps you can use it on LadyW?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> A good! More fun to be had


Indeed  :Wink: 




> I am Wolverine. I instantly heal Miss Terminator


Well I do spot a dead end here; you will heal instantly and I will always "be back".  :Biggrin:  Who would emerge victorious if we were ever to have the deciding battle... Do you look anything like Hugh Jackman by any chance?




> I build a replica of you from cardboard boxes or if you are lucky build a robot that resembles you


From cardboard boxes? You may have extreme difficulty there, I am certainly no robot... I'm far too complex  :Biggrin: . 





> Perhaps you can use it on LadyW?


Hmph! Victimised... *sniffle*
No I do think she has a little more sense than that Lote.
Although the idea of being poked with a fork is rather daunting.

----------


## thelastmelon

> Perhaps you can use it on LadyW?


Sounds like a deal!
Just tell me when I should get the fork and I will.  :Tongue: 

She might fight back though, since she has more sense than I do.

----------


## LadyW

> Sounds like a deal!
> Just tell me when I should get the fork and I will. 
> 
> She might fight back though, since she has more sense than I do.


I feel betrayed...  :Smile: 
Lote, this is all your doing you villain!
 :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Well I do spot a dead end here; you will heal instantly and I will always "be back".  Who would emerge victorious if we were ever to have the deciding battle...


"I will back" will be a nuisance but tolerable just like one tolerates a toothache I guess  :Biggrin: 




> Do you look anything like Hugh Jackman by any chance?


No. I am not hairy!  :Biggrin:  




> I'm far too complex .


Perhaps in way you are indeed complex. All women are complex they are like Rubiks Cube without a solution  :Biggrin:  





> Although the idea of being poked with a fork is rather daunting.


It should be! She means it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Sounds like a deal!
> Just tell me when I should get the fork and I will. 
> 
> She might fight back though, since she has more sense than I do.


Ah an Ally! Bueno! 

LadyW will be now quivering in her knickers!

----------


## LadyW

> "I will back" will be a nuisance but tolerable just like one tolerates a toothache I guess


I am just a mere ache now am I?
Well... we shall see Lote. I wonder what your opinion will be once I have you cornered with my ever-growing book. 
 :FRlol:  





> Perhaps in way you are indeed complex. All women are complex they are like Rubiks Cube without a solution


Haha you must have met some very great women then because some in my aquaintance are so painfully simple.  :Smile: 





> LadyW will be now quivering in her knickers!


 :FRlol:  Ha ha ha.
No, for I am certain that the girl is merely fooling you - she is really on my side here Lote. 
I would watch out if I were you Lote  :Biggrin:  with comments like that you may have to start protecting your lance...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh, I would still be there, Dear Lote.  Plus all your fan club would be there. We would help you to prepare your lance for the encounter with Jessica.  Aren't we nice?


Another Ally LadW...start buying lots of undies...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am just a mere ache now am I?


A lovely tooth-ache. A toothache you want to hang on to as long as you can  :Biggrin: 




> Haha you must have met some very great women then because some in my aquaintance are so painfully simple.


You dolls don't count LadyW  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> A lovely tooth-ache. A toothache you want to hang on to as long as you can


Im touched, truely...  :Smile:  haha




> You dolls don't count LadyW


Haha you are mistaken... At the age of about... 6 I received a couple of Barbie dolls from some relatives for my birthday. Apparently I sold them to my friend across the road and claimed I didn't like Barbie dolls. 
Sign of things to come?
Indeed!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Im touched, truely...  haha


You might want to wash the bit that was touched!  :Biggrin:  You don't want to catch any infection of humour from me do you? ;-)  :Biggrin: 





> Haha you are mistaken... At the age of about... 6 I received a couple of Barbie dolls from some relatives for my birthday. Apparently I sold them to my friend across the road and claimed I didn't like Barbie dolls. 
> Sign of things to come?
> Indeed!


You are a very Enterprising Lady Arn't you and from such a young age?  :Biggrin: 

Bueno!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> You might want to wash the bit that was touched!  You don't want to catch any infection of humour from me do you? ;-)


I am immune  :Wink: 




> You are a very Enterprising Lady Arn't you and from such a young age? 
> Bueno!


Ha ha yes I would like to think so...
Pray tell, what were you like as a child Lote?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am immune


In that case I shall wash my own hands - just in case  :Biggrin:  I can't take any chances  :Biggrin: 




> Ha ha yes I would like to think so...
> Pray tell, what were you like as a child Lote?


Very Mischevious!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> In that case I shall wash my own hands - just in case  I can't take any chances


Probablly best... wouldn't want you to catch the Book Whacker Virus  :Wink: 




> Very Mischevious!


I can imagine!
I was a very obedient, well behaved child actually...
A little bit of a push over but I could always win a fight should anyone try to strike me  :FRlol:  

I almost forgot about our conversation last night. I want to know why you think Jessica Alba (&co) are beautiful?

----------


## muhsin

I go for number 1 and 8. LOL :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Probablly best... wouldn't want you to catch the Book Whacker Virus


God forbid  :Biggrin:  I shall stick with my Lancing. I enjoy that very much  :Biggrin: 




> I was a very obedient, well behaved child actually...
> A little bit of a push over but I could always win a fight should anyone try to strike me


Bit of a Tom Boy?




> I almost forgot about our conversation last night. I want to know why you think Jessica Alba (&co) are beautiful?


Hey you said she was beatiful too  :Biggrin: 

So whats there to add?  :Biggrin: 





> I go for number 1 and 8. LOL


Good chappy. You can have a Free Lote-Tree T-Shirt  :Biggrin:

----------


## mmanuelap

hey guys!  :Smile: 
I haven't been online for a while, but I just passed by to wish a happy new year to everyone!  :Biggrin: 
I'm going to the beach in a few hours and I'll be back around January 7th  :FRlol: 

soo, see you then!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> hey guys! 
> I haven't been online for a while, but I just passed by to wish a happy new year to everyone! 
> I'm going to the beach in a few hours and I'll be back around January 7th 
> 
> soo, see you then!


Happy new year to you too! God, you are going to the beach and you won't stop swimming until January the 7th??? :Biggrin:

----------


## mmanuelap

> Happy new year to you too! God, you are going to the beach and you won't stop swimming until January the 7th???


haha! actually I'll come home january 5th during the afternoon, but at 8 AM, january the 6th, I'm going to a city called Salvador, here in Brazil, with a friend of mine. So I'll only be able to come to the computer on january the 7th haha!  :FRlol:

----------


## Sweets America

> haha! actually I'll come home january 5th during the afternoon, but at 8 AM, january the 6th, I'm going to a city called Salvador, here in Brazil, with a friend of mine. So I'll only be able to come to the computer on january the 7th haha!


That reassures me.  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  
But, well, who knows, you could have been a wonderful swimmer.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> hey guys! 
> I haven't been online for a while, but I just passed by to wish a happy new year to everyone! 
> I'm going to the beach in a few hours and I'll be back around January 7th 
> 
> soo, see you then!



Thanks mmanuellap!

Have a nice holiday because when you get back - there will be a battle.

And you will have to decide who your friends are - who could amuse you most!


LadyW is already gathering her books and ready to strike.


So rest on your holiday...There Will be War here  :Biggrin: 

Perhaps you could practice some drowning techniques...I heard LadyW can't swim... ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> Bit of a Tom Boy?


Not really. I was a little geek. Unpopular but nice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Thanks mmanuellap!
> 
> Have a nice holiday because when you get back - there will be a battle.
> 
> And you will have to decide who your friends are - who could amuse you most!
> 
> 
> LadyW is already gathering her books and ready to strike.
> 
> ...


I can swim perfectly well thankyou very much  :Biggrin:  You cheeky devil...
In fact I swim rather fast, I highly doubt you could keep up with me.
War eh? I am looking forward to it. Although I do pity you slightly... It must be rather degrading walking into a battle with full knowledge that I will win. 
:lol
Get lancing boy. 
 :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Unpopular but nice.


Let us be the Judge of this "niceness" you speak of ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You cheeky devil...


Now now LadyW...don't invoke the Devil. You need seek God's help ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Let us be the Judge of this "niceness" you speak of ;-)


Hahaha Lote my friend, when have I ever given you reason to think otherwise?  :Biggrin: 
I am a poor innocent girl with arnie-charms and a book in my hand that sometimes has a mind of its own.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

> Now now LadyW...don't invoke the Devil. You need seek God's help ;-)


Me and God are in this together Lote-Tree  :Wink: 
Although you are going to lose this war, I have to hand it to you, your skills at grabbing my attention and provoking reactions are excellent. 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Me and God are in this together Lote-Tree


Then there is hope whether you win or lose  :Biggrin: 




> Although you are going to lose this war, I have to hand it to you, your skills at grabbing my attention and provoking reactions are excellent.


I am after all, as Virgil said "Attention Seeker"  :Biggrin: 

But thanks anyway...you too are yawningly amusing  :Yawnb:   :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Then there is hope whether you win or lose 
> 
> I am after all, as Virgil said "Attention Seeker" 
> 
> But thanks anyway...you too are yawningly amusing  
> 
> Just kiddin


Haha you better be Lote... Or I'll be after you.
No you're not an attention seeker. 
See you later  :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

Hello Lote  :Smile: 
Always nice to pop by your "fan page"... *ahem.*
Anyway, I was just recently listening to a song on the radio.
I cannot understand why but it just reminds me of you.
Please spare some time to listen to it ALL the way through [as it is the last part of the song where I had this strange thought]. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWwBkA0GqaY
Thanks.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hello Lote 
> Always nice to pop by your "fan page"... *ahem.*


And it always nice to see yours and everyone's comments  :Biggrin: 




> Anyway, I was just recently listening to a song on the radio.
> I cannot understand why but it just reminds me of you.
> Please spare some time to listen to it ALL the way through [as it is the last part of the song where I had this strange thought]. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWwBkA0GqaY
> Thanks.


[/quote]

He he  :Biggrin:  I shall but I will have to wait till wednesday as I am unable to download this currently.

----------


## LadyW

> He he  I shall but I will have to wait till wednesday as I am unable to download this currently.


 :Smile:  Well make sure you do. It is the strangest thing... how does a song remind you of a person? Ah well, if anything, it is a very good song.

----------


## stephofthenight

> Sadly we all have our weaknesses :-(


lol, maybe...but some of us are smart enough not to post them on lit-net :FRlol:  





> Don't worry lassie. She will be tamed. I have a cunning plan for taming LadyW


 sorry babe, i just dont see that happening...when world peace is acomplished completely than i will belive u have maybe a 5% chance of taming her...shes too much like me for that. yay ladyw






> You are one busy women! How do you still manage to find time and come on to this forum?


 before i leave to the barn, i just came home from a church lock in and im about to pass out lol, 13 rockstars...4 starbucks...




> By the way average age of gamers is 35 these days. So it's no longer a kid's stuff


 lol good, i was never verry good at it  :Biggrin:  althou my parents cant even operate the tv lol.






> They were race horses. It was long time ago. I was about 5. she used to race them in the yearly harvest festival...I used to be dead scared of them!


no way!!!! how can you be scared of a horse...they are like harmless. there big babys as long as they like you...tempermental and full of it sometimes but never should someone be scared of them they are way too pretty... yay racing horses...





> But lassie I am completely hairless


so you say... im sure if that guy went through 12 razors a day he would be hairless to...jk lote...


OMG its like wayyyyyyy to cold...its 50 degrees...and its colddddddd...like brrrrr. i think ill cry now... i miss my warm weather... so yeah, how was everyones new year, what resolutions do you have...


...oh yeah...

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING SUNSHINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Lote-Tree

> lol, maybe...but some of us are smart enough not to post them on lit-net


He he  :Biggrin:  Perhaps not. I guess I am not smart enough  :Biggrin: 




> u have maybe a 5% chance of taming her...shes too much like me for that. yay ladyw


Ah all the better. Bigger the challenge the better the rewards  :Biggrin: 




> before i leave to the barn, i just came home from a church lock in and im about to pass out lol, 13 rockstars...4 starbucks...


You remind of my grandmother...not in age way! The stamina! My gran used to be always working on something! 




> lol good, i was never verry good at it  althou my parents cant even operate the tv lol.


But now you know Computer Games are not for kids anymore! And it's a big business  :Biggrin: 




> no way!!!! how can you be scared of a horse...they are like harmless.


I was only 5! And I was made to sit on it! ;-(




> so you say... im sure if that guy went through 12 razors a day he would be hairless to...jk lote...


He he  :Biggrin:  No seriously I am not hairy like most men. 




> what resolutions do you have...


The usual...take over the world, bring peace etc...  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Ah all the better. Bigger the challenge the better the rewards


Indeed  :Smile:  Unfortunately I am faced with a rather weak opponent eh Lote?
Just kidding. 




> No seriously I am not hairy like most men.


This is Lote at the ripe age of 63 trying to tell us all that he missed puberty completely  :Wink: 
I kid, I kid.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Indeed  Unfortunately I am faced with a rather weak opponent eh Lote?
> Just kidding.


Never under-estimate your opponent  :Biggrin: 




> This is Lote at the ripe age of 63 trying to tell us all that he missed puberty completely I kid, I kid.


He he  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Never under-estimate your opponent


I shall try not to but it is tempting Lote  :Biggrin:  Oh - so - tempting. 
Especially when it is clear to see that your lancing is no match for my whacking dear...
How did you spend your New Years day then?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> How did you spend your New Years day then?


Liberating the land of Hyrule from the Shadows in Zelda - The Twilight Princess  :Biggrin: 

How did you spend yours?

Drunk as a skunk?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Liberating the land of Hyrule from the Shadows in Zelda - The Twilight Princess 
> 
> How did you spend yours?
> 
> Drunk as a skunk?


Ha ha ha  :FRlol:  awwh you little geek...
 :Blush:  I am appauled at such a suggestion. Lote, I do not drink...alot. 
 :FRlol:  
No in all honesty I was with my family at an annual buffet with just the odd glass of wine. 
Zelda? ...blah
Family feast? INTENSE!
I don't get out much do I...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ha ha ha  awwh you little geek...


He he  :Biggrin:  someone has to Liberate those poor souls from the Evil Shadows  :Biggrin: 
I am after all Sir LanceLote




> I am appauled at such a suggestion. Lote, I do not drink...alot.


That is hard to believe! You are student arn't you! Drunk as skunk  :Biggrin: 




> No in all honesty I was with my family at an annual buffet with just the odd glass of wine. 
> Zelda? ...blah
> Family feast? INTENSE!


Off course free food is always a interesting to a student. And buffet is better than can of beans  :Biggrin: 




> I don't get out much do I...


I told you you need to put down that heavy book  :Biggrin: 
And take up Aventuring in the Land of Zelda  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> I am after all Sir LanceLote


Haha do you wear the armour and ride on your noble steed?




> That is hard to believe! You are student arn't you! Drunk as skunk


I am not your average student though Lote. 
 :Smile:  




> Off course free food is always a interesting to a student. And buffet is better than can of beans


Are you kidding!? A can of beans is a blessing compared to scrounging through bins outside Mcdonalds :P Besides... beans are a good source of protein. 





> I told you you need to put down that heavy book 
> And take up Aventuring in the Land of Zelda


I am loyal to the book Lote :P
Lord knows what will happen if I am let loose without a book in my hand.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha do you wear the armour and ride on your noble steed?


Yes! Armour, sword, shield, bow and arrow  :Biggrin: 




> I am not your average student though Lote.


Bueno!




> Are you kidding!? A can of beans is a blessing compared to scrounging through bins outside Mcdonalds :P Besides... beans are a good source of protein.


He he  :Biggrin:  Yes. Good source of protein and gas  :Biggrin: 




> I am loyal to the book Lote :P
> Lord knows what will happen if I am let loose without a book in my hand.


You are missing out LadyW  :Biggrin:  

Just imagine adventuring in lush countryside and seeking out lost castles and hidden treasures and rescuing damsels in distress  :Biggrin: 

So come and take up armour and adventure in the land of the shadows  :Biggrin: 


Anyway I have to go now LadyW...beauty sleep again...

Laters lassie...

Good night. Sweet dreams  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Yes! Armour, sword, shield, bow and arrow


Wow Lote... that is just so... I mean Wow.
It's just so... HILARIOUS HAHAHAHAHA.
 :FRlol:  Imagine that... ooo. 





> and rescuing damsels in distress 
> So come and take up armour and adventure in the land of the shadows


Haha, the only damsel I will ever have to rescue, is you Lote.  :Wink: 
I think I shall pass thankyou. 





> Anyway I have to go now LadyW...beauty sleep again...
> Laters lassie...
> Good night. Sweet dreams


Haha time for dressing gown and hot milk eh?
You big softie. 
Sweet Dreams LanceLote  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Sweets America

> Haha, the only damsel I will ever have to rescue, is you Lote.


Eheheh, I like this.  :FRlol:

----------


## stephofthenight

> Yes! Armour, sword, shield, bow and arrow


 except for the steed... maybe you should ride a llama insted?




> Ah all the better. Bigger the challenge the better the rewards


  :Blush:  lol i shall leave this one alone for the fact that it could be taken many ways.





> You remind of my grandmother...not in age way! The stamina! My gran used to be always working on something!


yay, gran's always make good food, thats where i learned to cook lol. and well if your already busy upon a task you semi-enjoy you wont be assigned one you hate :Biggrin: 






> I was only 5! And I was made to sit on it! ;-(


you wouldnt have made it with my mother than... i was on a horse before i could walk... i guess being raised around them full time i just never got the chance to be scared of them...





> He he  No seriously I am not hairy like most men.


i will belive that one day...just not today...or tommrow...maybe the next day.





> The usual...take over the world, bring peace etc...


sorry lote the world is mine!!! and you may not have it, i will promote ladyw to my millitary leader and assemble a book-whaking army of which she comands(u can have hawii)!!!!!! and than and the world is mineeeeeeeeeeeeee...(minus hawaii of course)  :FRlol:  fun fun... guys new years resoultions are like way diffrent than girls... i dont think i know a single guy whos new year R is to lose weight..hmm why is this i wonder?

mmhm. night night lote... get lots of sleep...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Wow Lote... that is just so... I mean Wow.
> It's just so... HILARIOUS HAHAHAHAHA.


Hilarious? ;-( Without them lassie you will get skewered by the Goblins on the Goron Mines! 

I see Land of the Hyrule will remain in Shadows with you in charge! Good job they have Sir LanceLote to save them  :Biggrin: 




> Haha, the only damsel I will ever have to rescue, is you Lote.


I don't mind being saved! Even Loise Lane saved superman in the latest movie. 

I think it is about time you girls started taking charge of yourself instead of getting kidnapped by Aliens, Criminals Master Minds and Goblins!  :Biggrin: 




> except for the steed... maybe you should ride a llama insted?


My steed is the High Breed of the Land of Hyrule Horse Clans  :Biggrin:  Llama it aint ;-)




> lol i shall leave this one alone for the fact that it could be taken many ways.


He he  :Biggrin:  Please don't corrupt me! I am a simple guy ;-)  :Biggrin: 




> sorry lote the world is mine!!! and you may not have it, i will promote ladyw to my millitary leader and assemble a book-whaking army of which she comands(u can have hawii)!!!!!! and than and the world is mineeeeeeeeeeeeee...(minus hawaii of course)  fun fun...


I see it's going to be a tough task taking over the world. I guess it's another challenge!  :Biggrin:  LadyW's Book Whacking Army will melt when she sees the lances of my Army  :Biggrin: 




> i dont think i know a single guy whos new year R is to lose weight..hmm why is this i wonder?


It's our gift  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Hilarious? ;-( Without them lassie you will get skewered by the Goblins on the Goron Mines!


 :Biggrin:  I have bigger fish to fry Lote




> I see Land of the Hyrule will remain in Shadows with you in charge! Good job they have Sir LanceLote to save them


And Lord help them all  :FRlol:  I kid. 





> I don't mind being saved! Even Loise Lane saved superman in the latest movie. 
> I think it is about time you girls started taking charge of yourself instead of getting kidnapped by Aliens, Criminals Master Minds and Goblins!


_Exactly_ thats what I've been saying all along. But yes, you would play the role of the helpless damsel very well I expect. 
The only thing is... whenever you have a fictional kick-*** female, they always look so provocative and in games in particular they're *exceptionally* big breasted. 
Not against breasts or anything but with the size of them compared to their tiny bodies it's a little unrealistic..and impractical considering all the physical activity in gaming. 




> I see it's going to be a tough task taking over the world. I guess it's another challenge!  LadyW's Book Whacking Army will melt when she sees the lances of my Army


I am so scared.... really I am just quaking in my boots. 
 :FRlol:  hehe

----------


## Lote-Tree

> And Lord help them all  I kid.


People of Hyrule have already given me the Title of Lord  :Biggrin: 




> _Exactly_ thats what I've been saying all along. But yes, you would play the role of the helpless damsel very well I expect.


Always because I am a good Actor  :Biggrin: 




> The only thing is... whenever you have a fictional kick-*** female, they always look so provocative and in games in particular they're *exceptionally* big breasted.


And men have Exceptionally larege Chest and Muscular body? So there is no need to be Envious  :Biggrin: 




> and impractical considering all the physical activity in gaming.


So are the Big Monsters in the Games - quite impractical  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Always because I am a good Actor


O really now?  :Biggrin:  




> And men have Exceptionally larege Chest and Muscular body? So there is no need to be Envious


Ah no, I am never envious... 
Yes I realise that but that doesn't prevent them from doing w/e it is they have to do.
Whereas with the abnormally large breasted females with stick think bodies may have a bit of trouble running and climbing etc. because of the sheer size of them. 




> So are the Big Monsters in the Games - quite impractical


They just ruin the game don't they.... :FRlol:  
Tell me, which games do you like then?
[Not that I play alot but I have alot of my friends do so I have become quite familiar with them.]

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ah no, I am never envious... 
> Yes I realise that but that doesn't prevent them from doing w/e it is they have to do.


You try climbing up the ladder with a Massive Chest! or run after a pesky Goblin! ;-)




> Whereas with the abnormally large breasted females with stick think bodies may have a bit of trouble running and climbing etc.


Just as a man with Extremely Muscluar body! World Strongest men don't make good runners by the way ;-)




> Tell me, which games do you like then?


I like Adventure Type Games like Zelda.

And Multiplayer games like Quake and Unreal.

----------


## LadyW

> You try climbing up the ladder with a Massive Chest! or run after a pesky Goblin! ;-)


Haha are you speaking from experience Lote?  :Wink: 




> I like Adventure Type Games like Zelda.
> And Multiplayer games like Quake and Unreal.


I haven't had the pleasure of playing on _any_ of those. But I am "fortunate" enough to have watched my friends and brother play on Call of Duty, Gears of War, Ghost Recon, Fifa 08 and (my personal favourite) Lego StarWars on countless occasions...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha are you speaking from experience Lote?


Yes. Lots  :Biggrin: 




> I haven't had the pleasure of playing on _any_ of those.


Because you are boring?  :Biggrin: 




> But I am "fortunate" enough to have watched my friends and brother play on Call of Duty, Gears of War, Ghost Recon, Fifa 08 and (my personal favourite) Lego StarWars on countless occasions...


[/quote]

Those are good games except Fifa 08 cause I hate football games and racing games ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> Yes. Lots


They should make a film about you...  :FRlol:  
Hmm... who would play you though?




> Because you are boring?


Haha :O Wounded...
I am not boring at all, I would like to think Im rather exciting  :Biggrin: 




> Those are good games except Fifa 08 cause I hate football games and racing games ;-)


Join the club... :Wink:  
I'm not a big gamer though. In all honesty, I suck at most of them with the exception of Lego Star Wars which is probablly the easiest one from my list  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> They should make a film about you...  
> Hmm... who would play you though?


I think I could manage that ;-)




> Haha :O Wounded...


I told you my Lance can wound  :Biggrin:  Here have some my Wolverine Power of Healing  :Biggrin:  There done!




> I am not boring at all, I would like to think Im rather exciting


But how come you don't play computer games?  :Biggrin:  They are for adults you know! average age 35. It's no longer kids stuff  :Biggrin: 

I am saying you are missing out on a world of Adventure  :Biggrin: 




> I'm not a big gamer though.


I guess Book Whacking does not leave room for Games! But remember humanity reveals themselves in the games they play  :Biggrin: 




> In all honesty, I suck at most of them with the exception of Lego Star Wars which is probablly the easiest one from my list


You need practice lassie. Thats all  :Biggrin: 

I suck at First Person shooters like Unreal or Quake - but it's fun to play  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> I told you my Lance can wound  Here have some my Wolverine Power of Healing  There done!


Oh thankyou great being, how shall I ever repay you?
 :FRlol:  




> But how come you don't play computer games?  They are for adults you know! average age 35. It's no longer kids stuff


I dont really know to be honest  :Smile:  There just seems to be so many other things to do. I am a very busy girl I'll have you know  :Wink:  





> You need practice lassie. Thats all 
> I suck at First Person shooters like Unreal or Quake - but it's fun to play


Haha well thankyou very much for your advice Lote; I shall bear it in mind. I will try to become a gaming geek and will report back to you.

----------


## Sweets America

One video game I liked was called Crash Bandicoot, the leading character was a cute fox if I remember well.  :Biggrin:  
When I was little I played with my brothers to a game where you were a guy with big muscles and you had to fight another guy with big muscles. It was funny and good for the nerves.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh thankyou great being, how shall I ever repay you?


A smile will do  :Biggrin: 




> I am a very busy girl I'll have you know


Recreational nookie is not good for your mind, health or soul ;-)  :Biggrin: 




> Haha well thankyou very much for your advice Lote; I shall bear it in mind. I will try to become a gaming geek and will report back to you.


[/quote]

Great! Look forward to it! Then I can thrash you  :Biggrin: 





> One video game I liked was called Crash Bandicoot, the leading character was a cute fox if I remember well.


I love Crash Bandicoot  :Biggrin: 




> When I was little I played with my brothers to a game where you were a guy with big muscles and you had to fight another guy with big muscles. It was funny and good for the nerves.


I think you are talking about Tekken or Mortal Combat or may be DOA.

----------


## LadyW

> A smile will do


Okay >  :Smile: 




> Great! Look forward to it! Then I can thrash you


Lote...
If I was blind, deaf, stupid, phsycotic, depressed, diseased and limbless, I would still beat you - at *anything.*
 :Smile:  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
I'm off for my monthly shower, see you later.
 :FRlol:

----------


## Sweets America

> I love Crash Bandicoot 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about Tekken or Mortal Combat or may be DOA.


Nice to see you love the fox too.  :Biggrin:  I never owned the game though, I played with my cousin who had it. It was cool. Difficult though. There was this part of the game where you were on a very narrow path in the middle of space and I always fell.  :Frown:  

Oh yes, it must be Mortal Combat!!! Or Tekken, why not?  :Tongue:  
It was nice to struggle and push all the buttons at the same time in a frantic way.  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  

Oh, I liked playing Sonic too, on Game Gear or something.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote...
> If I was blind, deaf, stupid, phsycotic, depressed, diseased and limbless, I would still beat you - at *anything.*


He he  :Biggrin:  You have show all these symptoms so far!  :Biggrin:  But I shall not discriminate  :Biggrin: 




> I'm off for my monthly shower, see you later.


What you bathe only once a month!!!? Yuk!!!;-)

----------


## LadyW

> He he  You have show all these symptoms so far!  But I shall not discriminate


Haha very quick witted aren't we Lote?
Hmmm... 





> What you bathe only once a month!!!? Yuk!!!;-)


Yes it is rather refreshing to take a shower after such a long time.... Hmm.
I kid I kid  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha very quick witted aren't we Lote?


Why thank you  :Biggrin: 




> Yes it is rather refreshing to take a shower after such a long time.... Hmm.
> I kid I kid


I hope so! I have this image of a really dirty (as in grime and all ;-)) women taking shower and as she bathes the showfloor is slowly is being covered with mud... :Biggrin:  Yuk!!!

----------


## LadyW

> I hope so! I have this image of a really dirty (as in grime and all ;-)) women taking shower and as she bathes the showfloor is slowly is being covered with mud... Yuk!!!


Ha ha ha, I'm not a cave woman Lote! I do shower once a day thankyou very much. 
Are you one of those men who sits in their underwear all morning playing games then at about 1.00pm decides to get into the shower?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I do shower once a day thankyou very much.


Do you know what's best being a woman? 

You can contradict yourself all in the same sentence  :Biggrin: 

I am joking off course ;-)




> Are you one of those men who sits in their underwear all morning playing games then at about 1.00pm decides to get into the shower?


No way! I am a early riser. My day starts at 6 am. Morning is the best part of my day lassie and shower is a god send. The feeling of water against my skin...its wonderful  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Do you know what's best being a woman? 
> You can contradict yourself all in the same sentence


 :FRlol:  You would know...




> No way! I am a early riser. My day starts at 6 am. Morning is the best part of my day lassie and shower is a god send. The feeling of water against my skin...its wonderful


OOO, first male I've met who isn't a lazy arse. 6am every single day? Wow. 
Yes I bet it is... because you have the pleasure of communicating with me  :Biggrin: 
Ha-ha nice. I do wonder, do you take your lance in their with you? With all of your battles, it must get a little dirty.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You would know...


I do! I have seen in it in your sentences  :Biggrin: 

Eg. I have Monthly Showers. No I have daily Showers  :Biggrin: 





> OOO, first male I've met who isn't a lazy arse.


But I am no Ordinary Male  :Biggrin: 




> 6am every single day? Wow.


Yes. Every Single Day. Wow indeed. I don't feel right if I don't shower in the morning. The feel of the water - it's wonderful  :Biggrin: 




> I do wonder, do you take your lance in their with you? With all of your battles, it must get a little dirty.


A Warrior always keeps his Weapons Shiny  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> I do! I have seen in it in your sentences 
> Eg. I have Monthly Showers. No I have daily Showers


I do not contradict myself; those were two seperate statements, the first one being a joke so there :P
To set the record straight- I here by declare that I shower daily.





> But I am no Ordinary Male


That much has become clear  :Biggrin: 
I'm glad you aren't normal...
Then it would be way too easy to smite you - not that it's all that difficult now.





> Yes. Every Single Day. Wow indeed. I don't feel right if I don't shower in the morning. The feel of the water - it's wonderful


Awwh... Lote likes the water.
Do you like to swim? 





> A Warrior always keeps his Weapons Shiny


That is where you and I differ.
My book is old and musty... so if whacking you on the head doesn't bring you down - the dust will  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

Oh, Lote I forgot.
Remember to listen to that song; Ive no idea what kind of music you're into but that song really reminded me of you. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWwBkA0GqaY
See you soon  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I do not contradict myself; those were two seperate statements, the first one being a joke so there :P
> To set the record straight- I here by declare that I shower daily.


It's ok LadyW. I have sympathy for you  :Biggrin: 





> That much has become clear


Bueno! As I am clear as the Day ;-)




> I'm glad you aren't normal...


Hey I am quite normal. Don't drag me down to your level of Abnormaility  :Biggrin: 




> Awwh... Lote likes the water.


Yes. Water is such a amazing thing. You should try it LadyW and possibly some soap ;-)  :Biggrin: 




> Do you like to swim?


Do ducks like water?  :Biggrin: 





> That is where you and I differ.
> My book is old and musty... 
> so if whacking you on the head doesn't bring you down - the dust will


That is because you never open your books thats why they are dusty  :Biggrin: 

LadyW - books are for reading and not just looking at them on your shelf  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh, Lote I forgot.
> Remember to listen to that song; Ive no idea what kind of music you're into


Music that moves you ;-)




> but that song really reminded me of you. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWwBkA0GqaY
> See you soon



 :Biggrin:  I have listened to it and can't see how it does ;-)  :Biggrin:  

Is it because of the Me me line?  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

> I think you are talking about Tekken or Mortal Combat or may be DOA.



mmhm... :Idea:  yay! *jumps up in down* i was like amazing at mortal combat... and i went and thought (yes i took the bottle of asprin with me) and realsied im decent at ...haylo....guitar hero....mortal combat... but thats about it... one major headache to figure out three video games...well four if you count the sims.... :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Hey I am quite normal. Don't drag me down to your level of Abnormaility


Be careful you don't bore me with your normality then...  :Wink: 
Ah no, I don't think anyone could ever get as weird as me. 





> Yes. Water is such a amazing thing. You should try it LadyW and possibly some soap ;-)


Why... soap!? water!? Unspeakable... :Biggrin: 





> That is because you never open your books thats why they are dusty 
> LadyW - books are for reading and not just looking at them on your shelf


Well they do look mighty pretty...
I will have you know that I am quite the book worm Lote.
Says you who has only managed to read all of the Harry Potters and nothing else this year... hmph  :Tongue:  





> Music that moves you ;-)


Hmm, such as?






> I have listened to it and can't see how it does ;-)  
> Is it because of the Me me line?


I don't know really... 
It was towards the end of the song, the tune just reminded me of you. Strange.
Where it goes:
_"Love is a lie, which means I've been lied to,
Love is a lie, which means I've been lied to,
Love is a lie, which means I've been lied to,
etc.

Ive got no one to call
In the middle of the night anymore
Im just alone
With these thoughts "_

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ah no, I don't think anyone could ever get as weird as me.


Yes. We can vouch for it here  :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin  :Biggrin: 




> Why... soap!? water!? Unspeakable...


You needed since you have monthly baths  :Biggrin: 




> I will have you know that I am quite the book worm Lote.


Books are not for eating LadyW  :Biggrin: 




> Says you who has only managed to read all of the Harry Potters and nothing else this year... hmph


They were worth reading  :Biggrin: 

And besides I am not a student with all the time in the world to sip beer and read  :Biggrin: 




> Hmm, such as?


I love music with melody.




> I don't know really... 
> It was towards the end of the song, the tune just reminded me of you. Strange.
> Where it goes:
> _"Love is a lie, which means I've been lied to,
> Love is a lie, which means I've been lied to,
> Love is a lie, which means I've been lied to,
> etc.
> 
> Ive got no one to call
> ...


I still don't know how...but I hope it reminds you of me in a good way  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

> Hmm, such as?


It's difficult to get an information about Lote, isn't it? You have to whack him on the head so that he discloses anything about himself. :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Yes. We can vouch for it here 
> Just kiddin


I think I'd rather be a little freaky to be honest...  :Wink:  




> Books are not for eating LadyW


 :Sick:  Crushed... I was really peckish!





> They were worth reading 
> And besides I am not a student with all the time in the world to sip beer and read


Yes, I adore those books... fantastic.
Ha ha ha what makes you think _I_ have all the time in the world? I am a very busy bee Mr. Lote-Tree.  :Biggrin:  





> I love music with melody.


That narrows it down...  :Smile: 
Come on, give me some artists/band names?





> I still don't know how...but I hope it reminds you of me in a good way


Yes it does, you can sleep soundly tonight. I am not likely to whack you in your sleep :P

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I think I'd rather be a little freaky to be honest...


Get your freak on then  :Biggrin: 




> Crushed... I was really peckish!


He he  :Biggrin:  I know student life can be hard...but lassie you must stop eating your books - read them first then eat'em  :Biggrin: 




> Ha ha ha what makes you think _I_ have all the time in the world? I am a very busy bee Mr. Lote-Tree.


But you are student? Live a care-free existence and come june and sit your exams and it's all done. 




> That narrows it down... 
> Come on, give me some artists/band names?


He he  :Biggrin:  you going to hate me for this! I like classical music :-(
Bach, Beethoven, Mozart etc...

And I don't have a favourite band or anything...I like certain songs from all the artists...mainly love songs...if I were to name a band/artist...I think it would include Sting, Petshop Boys, David Bowie etc, U2...and recently liked songs by Evascence...but I listen to all sorts of music even bollywood music...




> Yes it does, you can sleep soundly tonight.


Bueno! I was fearing something negative  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> mmhm... yay! *jumps up in down* i was like amazing at mortal combat... and i went and thought (yes i took the bottle of asprin with me) and realsied im decent at ...haylo....guitar hero....mortal combat... but thats about it... one major headache to figure out three video games...well four if you count the sims....


He he  :Biggrin:  You played Mortal Kombat? yay!!! I have found one computer games player  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> He he  I know student life can be hard...but lassie you must stop eating your books - read them first then eat'em


I shall refrain... *sniffle*




> But you are student? Live a care-free existence and come june and sit your exams and it's all done.


You little hypocrite...  :Biggrin: 
I know student life can be hard. Live a care-free existence and come june and sit your exams and it's all done. Now who's contradicting themselves? Eh?
Got you there Lote  :Wink: 




> He he  you going to hate me for this! I like classical music :-(
> Bach, Beethoven, Mozart etc...
> And I don't have a favourite band or anything...I like certain songs from all the artists...mainly love songs...if I were to name a band/artist...I think it would include Sting, Petshop Boys, David Bowie etc, U2...and recently liked songs by Evascence...but I listen to all sorts of music even bollywood music...


Why would I hate you?
Although that's not my personal music preference doesn't mean I hate it and those who like it. Very classy I must say Lote  :Wink:  
Ah U2 are excellent (listening to them now actually), along with evanescence.
Like you, I listen to lots of different music genres but my personal favourites are all the sub-genres of rock excluding (REALLY) heavy metal and screamo. 





> Bueno! I was fearing something negative


Not at all, but it is nice to know my opinion counts for something  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You little hypocrite... 
> I know student life can be hard. Live a care-free existence and come june and sit your exams and it's all done. Now who's contradicting themselves? Eh?
> Got you there Lote


No way! I meant hard as in you have to cook for yourself. And rather than do that you would eat your book  :Biggrin: 





> Like you, I listen to lots of different music genres but my personal favourites are all the sub-genres of rock excluding (REALLY) heavy metal and screamo.


Music either works for you or it does not...music either speaks to you or it does not...there is nothing "classy" about listening to "classical" music  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> No way! I meant hard as in you have to cook for yourself. And rather than do that you would eat your book


Hey!
I'll have you know I got a GCSE in Food Technology 2 years early  :Biggrin:  (VICTORY DANCE)
Hahaha. I am the master chef. 




> Music either works for you or it does not...music either speaks to you or it does not...there is nothing "classy" about listening to "classical" music


Oh yes I know... I was merely implying you were a pompous arse  :Biggrin: 
I kid...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hey!
> I'll have you know I got a GCSE in Food Technology 2 years early  (VICTORY DANCE)
> Hahaha. I am the master chef.


Ah good - a modern women who has learnt to Cook  :Biggrin:  Bueno! Credit to you  :Biggrin: 




> Oh yes I know... I was merely implying you were a pompous arse 
> I kid...


Ha ha "Pompous"?  :Biggrin:  Not at all. My grandfather was a violin maker... :Biggrin:  so can't help it liking those types of music  :Biggrin: 


LadyW...I have to go now...good night  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Ah good - a modern women who has learnt to Cook  Bueno! Credit to you


Yet I still manage to burn my toast and nearly set the whole place alight...hmmm.  :Biggrin: 




> Ha ha "Pompous"?  Not at all. My grandfather was a violin maker... so can't help it liking those types of music


I meant no offence Lote,I promise you.
A violin maker? Wow  :Smile: 
I have to say I haven't actually listened to alot of classical music and so I can't pass comment.




> LadyW...I have to go now...good night


Nitenite then  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I meant no offence Lote,I promise you.


No offence taken  :Biggrin: 




> I have to say I haven't actually listened to alot of classical music and so I can't pass comment.


You are missing out LadyW :-)

----------


## LadyW

> You are missing out LadyW :-)


Okay  :Smile: 
Recommend a few personal favourites, I shall look them up and see what I think?
Always up for trying new things  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Okay 
> Recommend a few personal favourites, I shall look them up and see what I think?
> Always up for trying new things



LadyW I believe that Music is the secret the language of our soul. It has more power to move us than by the words we write or speak. Life without music would be dull and boring. So let me be your guide to the world of “High Music”. But do not be put off by the word “High” because there is no such thing. Music either works for us, or it does not and there is nothing else to it. 
Classical music aspires to our mind as well as to our heart. It infuses and feeds our soul.


*1. Puccini's - Madam Butterfly - "One Fine Day"* 

First on this classical list is called “One fine day” and it is from the opera “Madam Butterfly” by Puccini. It is about a Japanese lady named Butterfly, who falls in love with an American sailor called Pinkerton. Pinkerton promises Butterfly that he will return to take her back to America, but he never does. So with a broken heart Butterfly sings “One fine day, over the green hills he will come…” But he never does. It is the nature of humanity to yearn for things that will never happen. So the music speaks directly to our soul, of this longing for someone who never comes to us and yet we still hope they might come, one fine day and set us free from our pain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMHVncVMEzU


*2. Beethoven's - "Moonlight Sonata"*

The second on this list is by Ludwig Van Beethoven and is called “Moonlight Sonata. It was composed in the summer of 1801 and was dedicated to Countess Giulietta Gucciardi to whom Beethoven had an unrequited love. And there is also speculative story that goes something like this: Beethoven loved someone so deeply that he referred to this person in his letters as his “Immortal Beloved”. The music may have been borne out of that or something else or it is as some Beethoven Scholars speculate a lament for the dead. Perhaps it is. Perhaps it's not. Either way the music is moving both for the lament for the dead and for the pain of the unrequited love.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck


*3. Mozart Piano Concerto No 23.* 

The third on this list is by Mozart and it is simply called “Piano Concert No 23.” Mozart was a child genius. He was writing complex music by the age of six. Though he has given us some of the world’s most beautiful music, he died young and penniless and was buried in a pauper’s grave. To me, “Piano Concert No 23” is one of the most serene melodies in the world. When I listen to this music something enters into my soul and makes me weep with joy and sadness. This melody touches me so deeply that I cannot explain why. Perhaps, it does not need an explanation. Perhaps it should remain unexplainable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHTL5qyXfrk


*4. Rodrigo - "Concerto De Aranjuez"*

The fourth in the list is by the blind Spanish composer Rodrigo and is called "Concerto De Aranjuez". It is a brilliant piece of music. When I hear it I am standing in a lush green field. There is a gentle breeze that dances with flowers. The sky is delphenium blue. My eyes scans the horizons, climbs the gentle slopes of the distant mountains, and then travels along the streams with sparkling waters. And then it comes the final. The melody lifts me up in it's warm embrace towards the cloudless sky - higher and higher and the it gently brings me down to the earth again... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKEJSk0J8jE


*5. Bach's - "Brandenburgh Concertos No 1 to 5".*

Here is No 5.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49IOKnhX0Sk

It's pure musical meditation. Pure joy!  :Biggrin:  

*6. Brahms - "Hungarian Dance No 5".*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfLGMQuVs-I


*7. Vivaldi - "Four Seasons - Spring"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St9wYu_WeAM


*8. Tchaikovsky - "Swan Lake"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz-Bf...eature=related

*9. Mozart - "Eine Kliene Nachtmusik"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhPPQaXx7K8

*10. Nyman - "Heart Asks Pleasure First"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dPS-EHl-FE


*11. Delibes - “Flower Duet”*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qx2l...eature=related


*12. Strauss - "Blue Danube"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTqlLKBKFhg

*13. Holst - "Jupiter"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Nop...eature=related

*14. Beethoven - "Symphony No 5"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhcR1ZS2hVo

*15. Beethoven - "Symphony 9 - Ode to Joy".*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJGESRc3XfY


I hope you enjoy these tracks. If you don’t it doesn’t matter. What matters is that you have tried listening to something different. Music should speak to us. If it does not, it is not for us. All musical tastes are therefore subjective. If we like it, we like it. If we don’t, we don’t. I have not sent you a test that you need to pass to show that you are intelligent (not that you are not!). Music rises beyond any cerebral activity. Yes, it is true you need intelligence to write music but appreciating music is something that goes beyond any intelligence. Like all art therefore, music touches something deep inside us and we respond to it without understanding why. It can move us to tears or fill our hearts with joy. It can uplift and inspire us and make us forget for a while the harshness of the world. 

Some music however takes time to grow on us while others drop off easily from our consciousness and is then forgotten forever. Good music therefore becomes our close friends. In time of need, we turn to them so that they can comfort us with their melodies.

----------


## Sweets America

I don't know a lot about classical music, but I am in love with the Moonlight Sonata, I have always found it so wonderfully sad and beautiful.  :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> *11. Delibes - Flower Duet*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qx2l...eature=related


oh, Lote, I love this piece! I've got it on a CD somewhere, but I misplaced it. thanks for posting the link (I'd forgotten the title and name of the composer)

*edit to add:*



> 12. Strauss - "Blue Danube"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTqlLKBKFhg


I love this, too, but the scary version from "Hannibal" is much better  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I don't know a lot about classical music, but I am in love with the Moonlight Sonata, I have always found it so wonderfully sad and beautiful.


Aye lassie...it is sad and beautiful...




> oh, Lote, I love this piece! I've got it on a CD somewhere, but I misplaced it. thanks for posting the link (I'd forgotten the title and name of the composer)


It is from the Opera Lakme...Lakme...or more correctly Laxmi is the Indian Goddess of Wealth and Good fortune...

----------


## stephofthenight

Beethoven symphony 9 is my favorite. its a beautifull peice

----------


## SleepyWitch

> It is from the Opera Lakme...Lakme...or more correctly Laxmi is the Indian Goddess of Wealth and Good fortune...


a divine female Grand Nagus?  :Wink:

----------


## barbara0207

Hm, Lote, I find a completely new side of you here. From your um, er, sometimes a wee bit weird posts (  :Biggrin:  no offence) I wouldn't have thought you had such an exquisite taste of classical music. They're all masterpieces.

And I think you're quite right that music has to work for you, that is, touch your heart. But some of my friends (classical musicians) would not agree. They hold that music must be a challenge for the intellect. For example, they don't love Bach because of the feelings his music creates but for the intricate fugues - which, as an amateur, I don't understand, of course.

Here' another one that you may like: *Smetana, Die Moldau (Vlatava?)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlLPL...eature=related

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hm, Lote, I find a completely new side of you here. From your um, er, sometimes a wee bit weird posts (  no offence) I wouldn't have thought you had such an exquisite taste of classical music. They're all masterpieces.


He he  :Biggrin:  No offence taken. I would not call it weird but amusing  :Biggrin:  besides those threads are better than counting to 10,000  :Biggrin: 





> And I think you're quite right that music has to work for you, that is, touch your heart.


Yes. Absolutely!




> They hold that music must be a challenge for the intellect. For example, they don't love Bach because of the feelings his music creates but for the intricate fugues - which, as an amateur, I don't understand, of course.


Music is about feelings. If want an intellectual puzzle - then Rubiks cube is for you  :Biggrin: 





> Here' another one that you may like: *Smetana, Die Moldau (Vlatava?)*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlLPL...eature=related


Yes. Thats an excellent piece too  :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

I'm impressed with your taste Lote, this :




> *4. Rodrigo - "Concerto De Aranjuez"*
> 
> The fourth in the list is by the blind Spanish composer Rodrigo and is called "Concerto De Aranjuez". It is a brilliant piece of music. When I hear it I am standing in a lush green field. There is a gentle breeze that dances with flowers. The sky is delphenium blue. My eyes scans the horizons, climbs the gentle slopes of the distant mountains, and then travels along the streams with sparkling waters. And then it comes the final. The melody lifts me up in it's warm embrace towards the cloudless sky - higher and higher and the it gently brings me down to the earth again...


is pure Beauty - I have it on my ipod and when I listen to it, I'm somewhere else.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> 2. Beethoven's - "Moonlight Sonata"
> 
> The second on this list is by Ludwig Van Beethoven and is called Moonlight Sonata. It was composed in the summer of 1801 and was dedicated to Countess Giulietta Gucciardi to whom Beethoven had an unrequited love. And there is also speculative story that goes something like this: Beethoven loved someone so deeply that he referred to this person in his letters as his Immortal Beloved. The music may have been borne out of that or something else or it is as some Beethoven Scholars speculate a lament for the dead. Perhaps it is. Perhaps it's not. Either way the music is moving both for the lament for the dead and for the pain of the unrequited love.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck


 :Bawling:  this is so sad. it made me think of unrequited love even before I read your description

----------


## Sweets America

> this is so sad. it made me think of unrequited love even before I read your description


Yes, this Moonlight Sonata has always made me feel sad too.  :Bawling:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'm impressed with your taste Lote, this :
> is pure Beauty - I have it on my ipod and when I listen to it, I'm somewhere else.


Why thank you Supreme Being  :Biggrin:  And yes that piece of music is pure beauty. From the first note of the guitar I am transported into a another world... :Biggrin: 





> this is so sad. it made me think of unrequited love,,,


Yes me too when I first heard it.

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Why thank you Supreme Being  And yes that piece of music is pure beauty. From the first note of the guitar I am transported into a another world...


Of course you are the Champion of all Things Relating to Beauty, so I should have expected it.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Of course you are the Champion of all Things Relating to Beauty, so I should have expected it.


 :Biggrin:  But Supreme Being are you not Champion of All things Beautiful?

or do you Champion all things Ugly and nudists ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> But Supreme Being are you not Champion of All things Beautiful?
> 
> or do you Champion all things Ugly and nudists ;-)


No I am simply Champion of All Things.

Beauty is your specialism and I have learned, over the years, to allow the experts to champion their causes.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> No I am simply Champion of All Things.


Even Ugliness?

----------


## LadyW

Sir Lance-Lote!
I absolutely adore your little picture.
Is that you going about your daily business?
"Just popping into tesco love  :Wink: "

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Sir Lance-Lote!
> I absolutely adore your little picture.


Bueno! I just love the blue ;-)




> Is that you going about your daily business?


Yes. Out to save lots of "Damsel-In-Distress"  :Biggrin: 




> "Just popping into tesco love "



Sometimes you have no chocie but joust those Book Whacker people who bring 18 items on a 10 item or less checkout!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Bueno! I just love the blue ;-)


Yes blue is deffinitely your colour, very fetching  :Wink: 




> Yes. Out to save lots of "Damsel-In-Distress"


I think they'd be in less danger left alone as opposed to being saved by yourself there Lote  :Biggrin:  I kid. 




> Sometimes you have no chocie but joust those Book Whacker people who bring 18 items on a 10 item or less checkout!


Book whacker people...
As in, there's more than one!?
Never. I am the only one.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I think they'd be in less danger left alone as opposed to being saved by yourself there Lote  I kid.


Still they could admire shiny lance  :Biggrin: 




> Book whacker people...
> As in, there's more than one!?
> Never. I am the only one.


Yes. I imagine a whole brood of them...like the Spiders in the Forbidden Forests in Hogwarts  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Yes. I imagine a whole brood of them...like the Spiders in the Forbidden Forests in Hogwarts


 :Blush:  I am distraught...
I thought I was the only book whacker...
Ruined I tell you, ruined!
Okay new career move, any ideas?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Even Ugliness?


Life is balance, contrast. Without Ugliness there could not be Beauty.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am distraught...
> I thought I was the only book whacker...
> Ruined I tell you, ruined!
> Okay new career move, any ideas?


You could be their Leader? How's that?  :Biggrin: 

As for Career move? How about Mary Poppins? Spoonful of suger helps the medicine go down...helps the medicine go down...  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> You could be their Leader? How's that?


I work better alone...
But okay, that sounds cool  :Biggrin: 




> As for Career move? How about Mary Poppins? Spoonful of suger helps the medicine go down...helps the medicine go down...


OO yes I can just see myself floating down onto the streets of London with my oversized umbrella  :Wink:  bliss..
I absolutely loved that film by the way, "Chim chimney Chim chimney chim chim chimney!"

----------


## Lote-Tree

> OO yes I can just see myself floating down onto the streets of London with my oversized umbrella  bliss..


Yes. Thats a neat trick  :Biggrin: 

I always dreamed of having a nanny like that  :Biggrin: 




> I absolutely loved that film by the way, "Chim chimney Chim chimney chim chim chimney!"


Me too  :Biggrin: 

And love that song - chim chimney chim chimeny....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Life is balance, contrast. Without Ugliness there could not be Beauty.


Do we need Evil too? To contrast Good?

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Do we need Evil too? To contrast Good?



One cannot exist without the other.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> One cannot exist without the other.


Then Evil is a Necessity?

----------


## LadyW

> Yes. Thats a neat trick 
> I always dreamed of having a nanny like that


You can adopt me as your nanny? (provided I get the Mary Poppins act together)
I'll hand myself in to a nanny pound and you can adopt me.
Just poke me with a stick when you want me to sing or tell you to eat sugar after some medicine.  :Smile:  





> Me too 
> And love that song - chim chimney chim chimeny....


Ha ha ha  :FRlol:  
Okay, if I'm Mary poppins, you can be Bert the chimney sweeper guy. I'll even let you do the dance...
 :Wink:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Then Evil is a Necessity?


It's not a matter of necessity, it just _is_

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You can adopt me as your nanny? (provided I get the Mary Poppins act together)
> I'll hand myself in to a nanny pound and you can adopt me.
> Just poke me with a stick when you want me to sing or tell you to eat sugar after some medicine.


But can you sing and dance?  :Biggrin: 

I may have to wear a tin hat though - I don't think I can take too much of book Whacking ;-)




> Ha ha ha  
> Okay, if I'm Mary poppins, you can be Bert the chimney sweeper guy. I'll even let you do the dance...


That may be a problem. I can't dance at ;-(

----------


## LadyW

> But can you sing and dance?


Yes but not at the same time  :Wink:  




> I may have to wear a tin hat though - I don't think I can take too much of book Whacking ;-)


Just whack me back with your sweeping brush.

*MARY POPPINS*
You _saw_ the Disney film...
NOW you can see what *really* went down in...
*MARY POPPINS AND THE ATTACK OF THE LONDON PAUPERS!*





> That may be a problem. I can't dance at ;-(


Therefore it would be even more entertaining

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yes but not at the same time


Ha ha that was a good one  :Biggrin: 




> Just whack me back with your sweeping brush.


But I am not into violence like that LadyW...my Lancing is for saving damsel in distress...  :Biggrin: 




> Therefore it would be even more entertaining



You can be quite cruel LadyW  :Biggrin: ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> But I am not into violence like that LadyW...my Lancing is for saving damsel in distress...


Ah yes of course...
The valiant knight strikes again  :Wink: 
Tell me, which style are you going for...?
A laidback smooth Bond character or a raging figure of masculinity (Shrek)?




> You can be quite cruel LadyW ;-)


I'm cruel to be kind Lote  :Biggrin: 
No, I jest... Take no note of my little jokes, I'm sure you are just being modest and that your dancing skills would outshine us all. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ah yes of course...
> The valiant knight strikes again 
> Tell me, which style are you going for...?
> A laidback smooth Bond character or a raging figure of masculinity (Shrek)?


The Valiant Knight - Sir Lance-Lote off course  :Biggrin: 




> No, I jest...


Off course you are ;-)




> Take no note of my little jokes, I'm sure you are just being modest and that your dancing skills would outshine us all.


Nay lassie. Not being modest at all - but being honest...  :Biggrin: 

But do you dance good my lassie?

----------


## LadyW

> The Valiant Knight - Sir Lance-Lote off course


Ha ha they should make a little action figure out of you...  :Wink: 
_"Now comes in 3 different shades of blue!"_
We need some voice recordings... but what would a knight say?




> Off course you are ;-)


Do I detect a hint of sarcasm? tut tut 
I _promise_ you that I am a joker  :Smile: 





> Nay lassie. Not being modest at all - but being honest... 
> But do you dance good my lassie?


Hmm...
Now thats not for me to say really... since I have *very* harsh judgement over myself  :Biggrin: 
It depends what kind of music really?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> We need some voice recordings... but what would a knight say?


My Lady are you in Distress  :Biggrin: 




> Do I detect a hint of sarcasm? tut tut 
> I _promise_ you that I am a joker


No hint of sarcasm...I know you jest...just as I jest  :Biggrin: 
We are two peas in a pod  :Biggrin:  But some peas are more equal in the amusing dept  :Biggrin: 




> Hmm...
> Now thats not for me to say really... since I have *very* harsh judgement over myself 
> It depends what kind of music really?


[/quote]

Do you dance like a three-legged donkey?

I surely do  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> My Lady are you in Distress


Haha! How original Lote  :Thumbs Up:  
How about... 
*Cockney London Accent* "Oi! Come an' ave a go if you think your ard enough!"
 :FRlol:  





> Do you dance like a three-legged donkey?
> I surely do


Actually, after a few enquiries, I have just been informed that I dance rather well..
 :Smile:  
I bet your dancing would just blow everybody away; too fantastic to display in public  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha! How original Lote  
> How about... 
> *Cockney London Accent* "Oi! Come an' ave a go if you think your ard enough!"


He he  :Biggrin:  

But we Londeners are more sophiscated than that LadyW...It's Pistols at Dawn  :Biggrin: 




> Actually, after a few enquiries, I have just been informed that I dance rather well..


You actually phoned a friend to confirm your dancing ability? or did you take fifty fifty or aks the audience  :Biggrin: 





> too fantastic to display in public


Yes. You are right there  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> You actually phoned a friend to confirm your dancing ability? or did you take fifty fifty or aks the audience


He he he  :FRlol:  
No I just asked a few people who were online.
I think they were a little scared actually..hmm.




> Yes. You are right there


As always...  :Wink: 
Well I best be off now - things to do, people to see.
J/K I'm off to bed(lam). 
See you soon Knight in shining armour
_"Now comes with various attatchments"_
Lady W.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> He he he  
> No I just asked a few people who were online.
> I think they were a little scared actually..hmm.


Ha ha  :Biggrin: 




> As always... 
> Well I best be off now - things to do, people to see.
> J/K I'm off to bed(lam).


Soo eaarly to bed ? But I guess you need your Beauty Sleep...  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Soo eaarly to bed ? But I guess you need your Beauty Sleep...


Indeed, I have been worn out... although my attempts to regain energy were futile. For some unknown reason, I can never sleep on Sunday nights - I literally do not sleep, just doze for an hour or so. I think it's because I'm approaching the next week and thinking too hard.  :Idea:  
To be honest... I'm like that every night really, but nowhere near as bad.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Indeed, I have been worn out... although my attempts to regain energy were futile.


Too many whacking books to carry? ;-)

Try meditation and Yoga instead...they are good for you  :Biggrin: 




> For some unknown reason, I can never sleep on Sunday nights - I literally do not sleep, just doze for an hour or so.


I think you are an Insomniac ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> I think you are an Insomniac ;-)


And I think that I spend too much of my time thinking and wondering...
I should get myself some horlicks  :Yawnb:  

How was your day then Lote-Tree?  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> And I think that I spend too much of my time thinking and wondering...


All thinking and no play makes Jill a dull girl ;-)




> I should get myself some horlicks


What really need is...[.........] begins with H and ends with Y ;-)




> How was your day then Lote-Tree?


Good thanks. 

The usuall Saving Damsel's in Distress and Liberating the Land of Hyrule from the Evil Shadows...bringing order and peace throughout the land... ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> All thinking and no play makes Jill a dull girl ;-)


Thankfully, my parents decided not to name me Jill  :Wink: 






> What really need is...[.........] begins with H and ends with Y ;-)


You have lost me...
Holiday?






> Good thanks. 
> 
> The usuall Saving Damsel's in Distress and Liberating the Land of Hyrule from the Evil Shadows...bringing order and peace throughout the land... ;-)


Good grief man, how much time do you spend on your games console per day?
You need to start practicing your sweeping/dancing/singing skills ol' bert  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

[QUOTE=LadyW;509595]Thankfully, my parents decided not to name me Jill  :Wink: 

Anna is quite close enough? Just joking  :Biggrin: 




> You have lost me...
> Holiday?


Yes. A holiday  :Biggrin: 
You read my mind ;-)




> Good grief man, how much time do you spend on your games console per day?


Not much lassie. I don't have much time. I have a job unlike you ;-)




> You need to start practicing your sweeping/dancing/singing skills ol' bert


Sweeping yes...dancing and singing sadly no. But I can watch you dance can't I? after all you are now a certified dancer  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Anna is quite close enough? Just joking


I have an auntie named Jill.... *shudder*
I happen to like my name thankyou very much Mr Lote-Tree  :Tongue:  
I suppose enquiring as to what your name is would be a waste of time?
Mysterious as you are  :Wink: 






> Yes. A holiday 
> You read my mind ;-)


My last holiday was to Italy...
It was rather like a german butlins. Not only that but the idiots at Manchester Airport lost my case - sent it to portugal apparently.
Good times... :Thumbs Up:  






> Not much lassie. I don't have much time. I have a job unlike you ;-)


I don't know a great deal about computer programming. This may sound ridiculous but what exactly does it involve?






> Sweeping yes...dancing and singing sadly no. But I can watch you dance can't I? after all you are now a certified dancer


Yes, watch and learn my friend  :FRlol:  
And I bet you are an excellent singer.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I happen to like my name thankyou very much Mr Lote-Tree


Someone has too  :Biggrin: 

Anna rhymes with Hannah - my auntie daughter is called Hannah :-)




> Mysterious as you are


I have to at least keep something secret don't I ;-)




> My last holiday was to Italy...
> It was rather like a german butlins. Not only that but the idiots at Manchester Airport lost my case - sent it to portugal apparently.


Does bad things always happen to you lassie?

Thats too bad :-(

But talking to me is a Good Luck isn't it  :Biggrin: 




> I don't know a great deal about computer programming. This may sound ridiculous but what exactly does it involve?


Well, lassie it's like this:

When you click on your favourite forum to visit Lote-Tree's Fanclub. The instruction is quite simple: eg. Go to Lote-Tree.

Sadly computers don't understand English :-(

They communicate with in Binary ie only in 1'S and 0's.

So programming is basicly transforming English Instructions into Machine Code  :Biggrin: 

ie Go to Lote Tree ====> 1010101010101010 

Is that clear as mud?  :Biggrin: 




> Yes, watch and learn my friend  
> And I bet you are an excellent singer.


In my dreams yes. Not am I excellent singer I am also a Grand Master in Kama Sutra  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Anna rhymes with Hannah


Very Good Lote!
Your observational skills _are_ coming along ay?  :Wink: 





> I have to at least keep something secret don't I ;-)


Even from me, your old buddy old pal? 
I shall not worry, I will discover it one day...
For some reason, I have the strangest feeling you are named Michael or Daniel... I am a strange woman. 






> Does bad things always happen to you lassie?
> 
> Thats too bad :-(
> 
> But talking to me is a Good Luck isn't it


Not _all_ the time just most of the time  :Frown:  
Hehe, yes talking to you is certainly a...er.. blessing. 






> Well, lassie it's like this:
> 
> When you click on your favourite forum to visit Lote-Tree's Fanclub. The instruction is quite simple: eg. Go to Lote-Tree.
> 
> Sadly computers don't understand English :-(
> 
> They communicate with in Binary ie only in 1'S and 0's.
> 
> So programming is basicly transforming English Instructions into Machine Code 
> ...


I see... do you like your job?  :Biggrin: 





> In my dreams yes. Not am I excellent singer I am also a Grand Master in Kama Sutra


Ha ha! I shall have to take your word on that one my friend  :Smile: 

Ah well, best be off.
I'm attempting the "early night" malarky again.
See you soon,
LadyW.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Very Good Lote!
> Your observational skills _are_ coming along ay?


Thank you. I try my best. One day I shall pass my English Exam  :Biggrin: 




> I shall not worry, I will discover it one day...


That would be more fun I think  :Biggrin: 




> I am a strange woman.


Stranger than Fiction  :Biggrin:  I am thinking of writing a story called the "Book Whacker Women"  :Biggrin: 




> Not _all_ the time just most of the time


That's terrible....I am also unlucky as number 13...I have never won the lottery  :Frown: 




> Hehe, yes talking to you is certainly a...er.. blessing.


Bueno!  :Biggrin: 




> I see... do you like your job?


Yes. Thanks.  :Biggrin: 




> Ha ha! I shall have to take your word on that one my friend


Off course ;-)




> Ah well, best be off.
> I'm attempting the "early night" malarky again.
> See you soon,
> LadyW.


Good night LadyW...

----------


## LadyW

> That would be more fun I think


Indeed. Okay well give me a clue?  :Biggrin:  





> Stranger than Fiction  I am thinking of writing a story called the "Book Whacker Women"


And what an excellent novel it would be!  :Biggrin:  Waterstones best sellers... I can see it now.





> That's terrible....I am also unlucky as number 13...I have never won the lottery


Awwh my heart bleeds for you Lote, truely  :Wink:  
I have won the grand total of ten pounds from the Lottery...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Indeed. Okay well give me a clue?


Clues are boring LadyW  :Biggrin: 

Be imaginitive and be clue-less  :Biggrin: 





> And what an excellent novel it would be!  Waterstones best sellers... I can see it now.


I am sure it will be  :Biggrin: 




> Awwh my heart bleeds for you Lote, truely


Thank you for sympathy. When I win the lottery I shall be thinking of you as I lounge in the sunshine in some private resort run by Jessica Alba  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Clues are boring LadyW 
> Be imaginitive and be clue-less


Can't you give me a small clue to build upon?
Hmm... 
If I get close, will you let me know then?  :Tongue:  





> Thank you for sympathy. When I win the lottery I shall be thinking of you as I lounge in the sunshine in some private resort run by Jessica Alba


Haha! _when_ you win? 
Awwh, keep on dreaming Lote  :Biggrin: 
Jessica Alba won't have time to run a resort, with her new baby and all...
*sigh*

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Can't you give me a small clue to build upon?


Lol women! You don't give up do you!  :Biggrin: 




> Haha! _when_ you win? 
> Awwh, keep on dreaming Lote


Dreams dreams is all I have  :Biggrin: 

By the way LadyW...which films are your avatar is from?
And who are these people?

----------


## LadyW

> Lol women! You don't give up do you!


Never Lote  :Wink:  
Okay... Does it begin with any of the following?
M
D
J




> By the way LadyW...which films are your avatar is from?
> And who are these people?


Oh that is James Mcavoy (hmmmm..) and Keira knightley as Cecilia and Robbie in Atonement - one of the most moving films I have ever seen. I would highly recommend it.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Never Lote  
> Okay... Does it begin with any of the following?
> M
> D
> J


He he  :Biggrin: 





> Oh that is James Mcavoy (hmmmm..) and Keira knightley as Cecilia and Robbie in Atonement - one of the most moving films I have ever seen. I would highly recommend it.


Keira...Hum..yes sure  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Lote  You evil fiend...
> Not to worry, I'm sure I will find out one day, patience is a virtue.





> Keira...Hum..yes sure


Ohhh here we go...
She has a beautiful face; but her body is a match stick, poor girl. 
Not that I have anything against those with an athletic figure mind. 

How was your day then Lote?  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ohhh here we go...
> She has a beautiful face; but her body is a match stick, poor girl.


Alas yes. I prefer curves on a women  :Biggrin: 




> Not that I have anything against those with an athletic figure mind.


You should she is terribly thin :-(




> How was your day then Lote?


I have managed to liberate the Land of Hyrule from Twilight. Now I have to find the Fused Shadow to Destroy the Evil  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Alas yes. I prefer curves on a women


Good for you Lote  :Smile: 

[QUOTE=Lote-Tree;510953]You should she is terribly thin :-( [QUOTE]
Oh yes indeed, I just meant that I wouldn't hold it against her personally... I'd just give her a big sandwich hehe  :FRlol:  





> I have managed to liberate the Land of Hyrule from Twilight. Now I have to find the Fused Shadow to Destroy the Evil


Sounds very fufilling  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Sounds very fufilling


But what have you been up to Enterprising LadyW  :Biggrin: 

What exciting things been happening in your BookWhaking World  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> But what have you been up to Enterprising LadyW 
> What exciting things been happening in your BookWhaking World


I've been a little under the weather today actually which coincided with my tiredness which resulted in a rather cranky book whacker  :Smile:  So I whacked a great deal today - whoops.
Other than that, I was studying most of the day, read a little and then just flopped on the couch and watched telly. 
 :Yawnb:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I've been a little under the weather today actually which coincided with my tiredness which resulted in a rather cranky book whacker


That's too bad! I shall lance not today  :Biggrin: 




> So I whacked a great deal today - whoops.


In that case you are quite ripe for Lancing!  :Biggrin: 

But I am nice so I shall not ;-)




> Other than that, I was studying most of the day, read a little and then just flopped on the couch and watched telly.


Studying is quite boring isn't it  :Biggrin: 


I would rather do deep sea diving  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> In that case you are quite ripe for Lancing! 
> But I am nice so I shall not ;-)


Nono please, I love a good leisurely lancing in the evening and would delight in engaging in battle tonight. Because you see Lote, laughing always cheers one up  :Wink: 




> Studying is quite boring isn't it 
> I would rather do deep sea diving


Indeed, sounds much more stimulating  :Biggrin:  
I think I might indulge myself and watch a movie later...hmmm...
Dusk till Dawn or Starwars III?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Nono please, I love a good leisurely lancing in the evening and would delight in engaging in battle tonight. Because you see Lote, laughing always cheers one up


Off course. And as the Vulcans would have said (if they haven't got rid of emotions) we are here to amuse  :Biggrin: 





> Indeed, sounds much more stimulating


Deep things are always Stimulating  :Biggrin:  There are fabolous creatures down there  :Biggrin: 




> I think I might indulge myself and watch a movie later...hmmm...
> Dusk till Dawn or Starwars III?


See both. Both good. The women with the Snake was most Freigtening even though she danced very good  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Deep things are always Stimulating  There are fabolous creatures down there


We are still talking about the sea aren't we?  :Alien:  
Hahaha. 




> See both. Both good.


"ME LO-TEE, MEE HUNGIEE!"  :FRlol:  





> The women with the Snake was most Freigtening even though she danced very good


I have seen neither, which film are you referring to?
Ah, lo, you have inspired me... hmm snakes and Lote...
 :Smile:  
Juuust kiddin with you there my friend.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> We are still talking about the sea aren't we?


Always  :Biggrin: 




> "ME LO-TEE, MEE HUNGIEE!"


Ah really...erm...I hope you had something to eat now.





> I have seen neither, which film are you referring to?
> Ah, lo, you have inspired me... hmm snakes and Lote...


Why LadyW do you not have phobia at all? No room 101 monsters to haunt you?

----------


## LadyW

> Why LadyW do you not have phobia at all? No room 101 monsters to haunt you?


 :Smile:  I donot fear Lote...
Well, truth be told I fear being alone... being trapped... 
Anyway dear friend, I bid you goodnight.
 :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I donot fear Lote...
> Well, truth be told I fear being alone... being trapped...


Shall we do a swap of our phobias  :Biggrin: 

Cuz I don't fear of being alone or being trapped...unless of course you meant this in a metaphoric sense (you being a lit student and all that) :-)




> Anyway dear friend, I bid you goodnight.


Good night my Lunatic Book Whacker Women  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Shall we do a swap of our phobias


Excellent  :Smile:  You first




> Cuz I don't fear of being alone or being trapped...unless of course you meant this in a metaphoric sense (you being a lit student and all that) :-)


Naturally... I am speaking metaphorically  :Wink:  





> Good night my Lunatic Book Whacker Women


Ha ha so comforting to know you hold me in the highest regard Lote  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Excellent  You first


Take my Snake  :Biggrin:  I mean my Snake Phobia  :Biggrin: 


But how was your day my BookWhacker lassie?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Take my Snake  I mean my Snake Phobia


Ha ha ha! Keep your unruley snake in its cage Lote... :Biggrin: 





> But how was your day my BookWhacker lassie?


It was fairly average really; I have been totally exhausted this past week. But I'm still shuffling along  :Wink:  
Didn't do anything particularly interesting. 
Oh by the way... Star Wars III was incredible! Anakin Skywalker... hmmm  :Tongue:  
The damn fool had to go and turn evil though ay? tut tut

So how was your day dear LoteTree - Jouster extraordinare and snake tamer.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> It was fairly average really; I have been totally exhausted this past week.


I know it's can be exhausting being a student. All those beers take time to wear off  :Biggrin: 




> But I'm still shuffling along


Thats the spirit.




> Didn't do anything particularly interesting.


Does that mean you always do something interesting?  :Biggrin: 




> Oh by the way... Star Wars III was incredible! Anakin Skywalker... hmmm  
> The damn fool had to go and turn evil though ay? tut tut


Power corrupts LadyW. Power corrupts. Stay away from the Dark Side  :Biggrin: 




> Jouster extraordinare


Yes. I know. Thanks.  :Biggrin:  Glad you recognised that at last  :Biggrin: 




> and snake tamer.


I hate snakes. I hate snakes. Why does it have to be snakes!

----------


## mmanuelap

hello everyone, missed me?!  :Smile:  
I'm back from the beach, now I'm in Salvador, beeeeautiful city  :Biggrin:  
anyway, I see that Lote and LadyW haven't stopped with their "war", haha!  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> hello everyone, missed me?!  
> I'm back from the beach, now I'm in Salvador, beeeeautiful city  
> anyway, I see that Lote and LadyW haven't stopped with their "war", haha!


A bueno you are back  :Biggrin:  

I hope you it was wonderful on the beach. I like the sea myself  :Biggrin: 

And yes LadyW has admitted my Extraordinary Jousting Skills  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Does that mean you always do something interesting?


Oh yes, I always manage to cram lots of extraordinary stuff into my day  :Wink:  





> Power corrupts LadyW. Power corrupts. Stay away from the Dark Side


Fine... but only because Obi-Won is such a lovely guy. If it wasn't for him, I'd be with Anakin - Minus big hat and burns (wow, I'm such a hypocrite). 






> Yes. I know. Thanks.  Glad you recognised that at last


Ha ha ha  :FRlol:  nothing compared to my whacking skills though dear






> I hate snakes. I hate snakes. Why does it have to be snakes!


Mwahahaha! I tell thee, I shall be waiting one day, with a very large python  :Wink: 
Pray tell, why do you hate them so?

----------


## LadyW

> hello everyone, missed me?!  
> I'm back from the beach, now I'm in Salvador, beeeeautiful city  
> anyway, I see that Lote and LadyW haven't stopped with their "war", haha!


Hope you had a wonderful time there  :Smile:  
It's great to have you back.
No no... the war is ongoing but I believe me and Mr. LoteTree have formed some form of understanding with eachother. 
Always remember: Keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh yes, I always manage to cram lots of extraordinary stuff into my day


Drinking Beer does not count as Extra-ordinary activity  :Biggrin:  




> Fine... but only because Obi-Won is such a lovely guy. If it wasn't for him, I'd be with Anakin - Minus big hat and burns (wow, I'm such a hypocrite).


I have suspected that of you LadyW  :Biggrin: 




> Mwahahaha! I tell thee, I shall be waiting one day, with a very large python


I thought you were a woman ;-)




> Pray tell, why do you hate them so?


They are Evil thats why. Evil.

----------


## LadyW

> Drinking Beer does not count as Extra-ordinary activity


And what are you implying Mr Lote Tree?
How do you know I drink? Hm?  :Biggrin: 





> I thought you were a woman ;-)


I am shocked Lote! I did not know you could be so crude  :Smile: 





> They are Evil thats why. Evil.


Ha ha but Lote... I am evil (occasionally) and you do not hate me do you?
 :Tongue:

----------


## mmanuelap

well, yes! I had the most wonderful time  :Smile: 
next week I'll go to maaany shows, in a festival (I don't know if you guys have thiis things, because this is for carnaval) so, I'll have muuuuch more fuun!  :FRlol: 

haha, LadyW, you're right. We need to keep our enemies closer  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> And what are you implying Mr Lote Tree?
> How do you know I drink? Hm?


Erm...just a wild guess...you being a student an all  :Biggrin: 




> I am shocked Lote! I did not know you could be so crude


It is one of my many faults ;-(




> Ha ha but Lote... I am evil (occasionally) and you do not hate me do you?


I am sorry LadyW...That Occaisional Evil must be destroyed. It has to be Lanced  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> It is one of my many faults ;-(


Many many many many many many many.....
 :FRlol:  I jest Lote, you are _almost_ perfection. 




> I am sorry LadyW...That Occaisional Evil must be destroyed. It has to be Lanced


Your lance is no match for the force  :Wink:  
he he he

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I jest Lote, you are _almost_ perfection.


My head was expanding then I saw "almost"...and it got delfated.. :-(




> Your lance is no match for the force  
> he he he


My Lance Requries no Force.... :Biggrin: 


When they behold it they melt like a candle...

----------


## LadyW

> My head was expanding then I saw "almost"...and it got delfated.. :-(


Terribley sorry to have wounded your marvellous ego dear friend  :Wink: 





> My Lance Requries no Force....
> When they behold it they melt like a candle...


We shall see...
It's very rare I do summon my jedi force for my book whacking usually does the trick rather efficiently  :Biggrin:  

How was your day Lote?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Terribley sorry to have wounded your marvellous ego dear friend


Don't worry I heal easily  :Biggrin: 




> It's very rare I do summon my jedi force for my book whacking usually does the trick rather efficiently


Yawn Yawn...... so you say ;-)




> How was your day Lote?


I have discovered the Secret Temple in Zelda  :Biggrin: 


And yours been?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Yawn Yawn...... so you say ;-)


 :FRlol:  ha ha ha, are you questioning my ability Lote? 




> have discovered the Secret Temple in Zelda


How... exciting...*snore*
 :Wink: 




> And yours been?


Pretty good thankyou  :Smile: 
Just watched Shaun of the Dead for the first time - excellent film!

----------


## crazefest456

> Just watched Shaun of the Dead for the first time - excellent film!


"dum dum dum dum dum dum da dum-- uuuuhhhhh--"  :FRlol:  
YEAH!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> ha ha ha, are you questioning my ability Lote?


Ability? I thought it did not have one  :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin  :Biggrin: 




> How... exciting...*snore*


He he you should try it LadyW...you might just like it  :Biggrin: 




> Pretty good thankyou


Got your energy back and all that?

----------


## LadyW

> He he you should try it LadyW...you might just like it


*Yoda Voice* Devoted to Lego Star Wars I am  :Biggrin: 
Whatsmore, they're bringing out... LEGO INDIANA JONES!





> Got your energy back and all that?


Aye  :Wink:  
Unfortunately it is Sunday... and so as per usual, I shall not sleep a wink  :Frown:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> *Yoda Voice* Devoted to Lego Star Wars I am 
> Whatsmore, they're bringing out... LEGO INDIANA JONES!


You play silly games. Try some serious stuff. Come and save the People of Hyrule from the Shadows. Ride your trustee steed through the plains and feel the air against your skin  :Biggrin: 




> Aye  
> Unfortunately it is Sunday... and so as per usual, I shall not sleep a wink


Try a club  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> You play silly games. Try some serious stuff. Come and save the People of Hyrule from the Shadows. Ride your trustee steed through the plains and feel the air against your skin


Hey! You think saving the Republic from the Siths isn't serious!? Good lord man... get a hold of yourself  :Wink: 





> Try a club


Oh you feisty little thing... hmph  :Smile: 

How was your Sunday then lote?

----------


## Bakiryu

Has anyone seen the hitchhikers' Guide to the galaxy movie?

Lote reminds me of the guy who plays Zaphod in it for some strange reason.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hey! You think saving the Republic from the Siths isn't serious!? Good lord man... get a hold of yourself


It happens everyday. But you don't often get to save the world from the Darkness  :Biggrin: 




> Oh you feisty little thing... hmph


Hey I am not little  :Biggrin: 




> How was your Sunday then lote?


Very good thanks. And yours?

Without me boring I guess ;-)




> Lote reminds me of the guy who plays Zaphod in it for some strange reason.


He he I love that character too  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> It happens everyday. But you don't often get to save the world from the Darkness


Ahem... THE DARK SIDE. Ring any bells?  :Wink: 





> Hey I am not little


How would you describe yourself then, lanky? bulky? or average?





> Very good thanks. And yours?
> Without me boring I guess ;-)


Indeed it was rather empty without you...
No one to fill the void
 :FRlol:  haha

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Indeed it was rather empty without you...
> No one to fill the void
>  haha


I just love filling the void  :Biggrin: 


There were spate of LadyW threads but now - where have they gone?

I guess you have been defeated in all of them  :Biggrin: 

I shall rest my lance  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> I just love filling the void 
> 
> 
> There were spate of LadyW threads but now - where have they gone?
> 
> I guess you have been defeated in all of them 
> 
> I shall rest my lance


Oh not at all, get that lance right back up here mister  :Smile: 
I know... I have been a very busy bee lately but I plan to be causing more riveting debates soon - mwahaha.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh not at all, get that lance right back up here mister


But it's gets embarrasing to defeat you over and over again  :Biggrin: 

It's like taking candy from a kid ;-(





> I know... I have been a very busy bee lately but I plan to be causing more riveting debates soon - mwahaha.


yawn...yawn...ok if you say so...yawn yawn...  :Biggrin: 


But please come back when you are free. I don't want to jepordise anything important you may be doing  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## LadyW

> But it's gets embarrasing to defeat you over and over again 
> It's like taking candy from a kid ;-(


Ah you see ladies an gentlemen, this is Lotes defence mechanism right here. The poor man has convinced himself that he is my superior when he knows very well that I could, to put it rather bluntly, whoop his butt  :Smile: 





> But please come back when you are free. I don't want to jepordise anything important you may be doing


Oh you needn't worry, for I am free tonight as it happens. Watch this space Lote  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> The poor man has convinced himself that he is my superior when he knows very well that I could, to put it rather bluntly, whoop his butt


I don't think you could reach my butt with your little feets  :Biggrin: 




> Oh you needn't worry, for I am free tonight as it happens. Watch this space Lote


Ye come and Ye taste the sharpness of my lance  :Biggrin:  it will show you no mercy ;-)

----------


## LadyW

> I don't think you could reach my butt with your little feets


Ha ha I was just having a discussion about feet the other day actually... a friend told me "Do you know why women have small feet?... so they can reach the kitchen sink easier". However there was one tiny flaw in his theory, my feet are rather big actually, size 7's. 




> Ye come and Ye taste the sharpness of my lance  it will show you no mercy ;-)


Lote, you have a very floppy lance that is an average size  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jane Jane

I am new here and quite amazed that one person has a fan club. How did this happen.

What are the requirements , if I may be so bold as to ask, to being an actual bona-fide fan of this mystical personage.
Do we have to ask your mom, or ours or send money, or join a wierd sock wearing club? I mean to be a fan is to be enthralled at something the celebrity does or says or looks like or something/
So........I am listening, I am all expectation and ears.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am new here and quite amazed that one person has a fan club. How did this happen.


Because Lassie - I am a quite an Amazing Person  :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin off course  :Biggrin: 

But welcome Jane Jane to this Thread  :Biggrin: 

But pray tell me why the name Jane Jane? Is the hidden meaning behind Double Jane's? or are you forgetful  :Biggrin: 




> What are the requirements,


Requirements is to have a sense of Humour and Join in the Witty Banter - about life, the Universe and Everything  :Biggrin: 




> Do we have to ask your mom, or ours or send money, or join a wierd sock wearing club?


Nothing like that. All you have to do is come and join in the amusement  :Biggrin: 

We take nothing seriously here except Humour  :Biggrin: 




> I mean to be a fan is to be enthralled at something the celebrity does or says or looks like or something/
> So........I am listening, I am all expectation and ears.


Great! Look forward to some witty banter with you in this thread  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Unfortunately this witty banter will be rather one sided (and on your part).
Lote is a "special" little tree  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ha ha I was just having a discussion about feet the other day actually... a friend told me "Do you know why women have small feet?... so they can reach the kitchen sink easier". However there was one tiny flaw in his theory, my feet are rather big actually, size 7's.


Size seven? my God women! It's like Size 14 for a man! What did you feed your feet?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Size seven? my God women! It's like Size 14 for a man! What did you feed your feet?


Ha ha ha, actually... my feet are rather freakish. I have strangely elongated toes; it scares people. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ha ha ha, actually... my feet are rather freakish.


I guess it's due to you having to carry around those heavy books caused your feet grow large?




> I have strangely elongated toes; it scares people.


I am not suprised. I am scared too. And I have not even see your feet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jane Jane

> Because Lassie - I am a quite an Amazing Person 
> 
> Just kiddin off course 
> 
> But welcome Jane Jane to this Thread 
> 
> But pray tell me why the name Jane Jane? Is the hidden meaning behind Double Jane's? or are you forgetful 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my word, you seem like the Irish Gypsy Rover, I am surprised you don't have six hundred ladies livin' with you in the glenn or glade or well that bit of clearing with wierd trees in a semi circle. You ARE a charmer, I will say that .
Thank God about the not having to wear strange socks, because if the truth be known, I like to soak my feet, make sure they are smooth, slather lotion on them, give myself a pedicure, I love dark red polish(I know everyone now will think me vain and tawdry, but I do) and then walk about bare foot. I have been known to rub gifts of socks over a bone and give them to me neighbors's dog Gervais and he of course sucks on them and then burys them. The neighbors don't exactly know it is me doin' it and they think Gervais sneaks out at night under a full moon and goes sock stealin'( I know I should admit to it but John, me neighbor is rather temperamental.)
And about bein' witty, it would probably make me a bit more su8itable if you said twitty, though that's my brother's opinion of me because I dare to challenge him to clean his room, it hasn't seena vacuum in a year. But I shall do my best.
I have been readin' the rest of you and at least YOU ALL for sure are hilarious, thoughtful, and terribly intelligent. But perhaps I can fudge it. I was in honors class in school all the time and the truth was I didn't understand a sliver of what I was bein taught. I however have a very good memory and would simply memorize the text book chapters word for word and then write the answers. So I will do me best. :FRlol:  
And thanks for the welcome. That makes me heart feel specially happy.

----------


## Jane Jane

Oh and as I explained somewhere else on this forum, who knows where, I have a beautiful friend across the sea who is called Jane, but all her life she was ashamed of the name-thought it plain and ugly. I love it and so I took the name and say it twice to emphasize the fact . That is hilarious, 'are you forgetful.' I am sure you made your dear mom laugh when you were kickin about in the womb.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh my word, you seem like the Irish Gypsy Rover, I am surprised you don't have six hundred ladies livin' with you in the glenn or glade or well that bit of clearing with wierd trees in a semi circle.


Ha ha ha  :Biggrin:  That imagery sounds fantastic (I hope in that six hundred there is Jessica Alba, Kate Winslet, Kate Beckinsale, Angelina Jolie etc  :Biggrin: ) because I love both trees and women ;-)




> You ARE a charmer, I will say that.


Nay. Just an amuser ;-)




> Thank God about the not having to wear strange socks, because if the truth be known, I like to soak my feet, make sure they are smooth, slather lotion on them, give myself a pedicure, I love dark red polish(I know everyone now will think me vain and tawdry, but I do) and then walk about bare foot.


You love ya feets? A foot fetish'ist?  :Biggrin: 




> I have been known to rub gifts of socks over a bone and give them to me neighbors's dog Gervais and he of course sucks on them and then burys them. The neighbors don't exactly know it is me doin' it and they think Gervais sneaks out at night under a full moon and goes sock stealin'( I know I should admit to it but John, me neighbor is rather temperamental.)


Blimey lassie! - why on earth for  :Biggrin: 




> And about bein' witty, it would probably make me a bit more su8itable if you said twitty, though that's my brother's opinion of me because I dare to challenge him to clean his room, it hasn't seena vacuum in a year.


He he  :Biggrin:  

But don't worry when he get's married he will know exactly how to wear a apron ;-)




> But perhaps I can fudge it. I was in honors class in school all the time and the truth was I didn't understand a sliver of what I was bein taught. I however have a very good memory and would simply memorize the text book chapters word for word and then write the answers. So I will do me best. 
> And thanks for the welcome. That makes me heart feel specially happy.


Bueno! And all humour is special  :Biggrin: 

Humour is the Sun that drives the winter from the human face  :Biggrin: 






> Oh and as I explained somewhere else on this forum, who knows where, I have a beautiful friend across the sea who is called Jane, but all her life she was ashamed of the name-thought it plain and ugly.


Ah I see. You rescuing her from this shamefulness with Double Jane's - how original  :Biggrin: 




> I am sure you made your dear mom laugh when you were kickin about in the womb.


My dear mum had a difficult birth with me alas... :-(

But I making it up for it with humour  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Lote, I have not visited this thread in what seems like a long time!
The pure shame  :Frown: 
How are you doing then kiddo?  :Biggrin: 
I have missed our little battles a great deal.
*WHACK* [Just your little wake up whack-with-a-book there]

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote, I have not visited this thread in what seems like a long time!
> The pure shame 
> How are you doing then kiddo? 
> I have missed our little battles a great deal.
> *WHACK* [Just your little wake up whack-with-a-book there]


Ah LadyW...you again!  :Biggrin: ...I thought you were utterly defeated by my witticism that you went away to lick your wounds in private like a cat  :Biggrin: 


But I guess you have come back to face defeat again. I commend your bravery  :Biggrin: 

Welcome! 

Lance at ready!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Ah LadyW...you again! ...I thought you were utterly defeated by my witticism that you went away to lick your wounds in private like a cat 
> But I guess you have come back to face defeat again. I commend your bravery 
> Welcome! 
> Lance at ready!


So pleased to see me are you not?  :Biggrin: 

I can assure you, they stopped hurting when the pain went  :Wink:  I wouldn't refer to it as a _defeat_... More of an executive descision to retreat and further develop my whacking skill. 
I commend *your* bravery... for speaking to someone so much tougher than you in such a bold way  :Wink: 

Ah, I believe that your future missus is expecting her child in the spring/summer...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> So pleased to see me are you not?


Off course  :Biggrin: 

I always love a challenger like the way a mouse enjoys playing with a mouse before eating it  :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin  :Biggrin: 




> I can assure you, they stopped hurting when the pain went  I wouldn't refer to it as a _defeat_... More of an executive descision to retreat and further develop my whacking skill.


Defeat is not retreat. Be brave enough to admit it. After all you have lost with an Worthy Adversary - be humble about it  :Biggrin: 




> I commend *your* bravery... for speaking to someone so much tougher than you in such a bold way


I am Sir Lance-Lote - my bravery is sung in ballads  :Biggrin: 




> Ah, I believe that your future missus is expecting her child in the spring/summer...


If you mean Jessica...what can I say...she has not met me yet ;-)

----------


## B-Mental

Lote twig...I have a question...why do you not respond to my light hearted comments with anything...why do you ignore me? I took a twig today and planted it into the ground. That twig will become a tree that I will see on my walks. I don't get you or you don't get me. The funny thing is that i found a cat playing with the twig. B

----------


## Lote-Tree

> CALLING ALL ANIMAL LOVERS OF THE FORUM: LOTE ADVOCATES MOUSE CANNIBALISM!


Calling others will not save you LadyW, only my compasson will  :Biggrin: 




> "Worthy Adversary"...heehee


Yes. Definately. It should be life-affirming humbling experience like own takes up a vow of chastitity  :Biggrin: 




> I have spoken to a few male and female friends...


Asking female what they think of another female is like asking asking a pirahanah what they think of your finger :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote twig...I have a question...why do you not respond to my light hearted comments with anything...why do you ignore me?


Erm...Lote twig is not funny...Loathe-tree would have been quite funny  :Biggrin: 

And no - I am not ignoring you. I find it hard to find humour in your comments but perhaps that is a failing on my part...but you should know I am quite a failure  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Calling others will not save you LadyW, only my compasson will


I donot need saving  :Wink:  I need encouragement 




> Asking female what they think of another female is like asking asking a pirahanah what they think of your finger


I take it the pirahanah would bite the finger? 
Or maybe one day if you are lucky... Mr Pirahanah would say "Why... what a lovely finger you have there".
But I disagree with you there, I am complimentary _as well as_ critical on other females.
As far as Jessica Alba is concerned? I am fairly critical and if not, indifferent.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I donot need saving


Then call ye not for help! Fight ye own battles  :Biggrin:  and wear defeat with pride  :Biggrin: 




> I take it the pirahanah would bite the finger?


They not only will bite your finger - they will clean it of all flesh  :Biggrin: 




> Or maybe one day if you are lucky... Mr Pirahanah would say "Why... what a lovely finger you have there".


Obiviously you have not been around pirahanas! which is good I guess or else there would only be a skeleton left of LadyW. :Biggrin: 




> But I disagree with you there, I am complimentary _as well as_ critical on other females.


Women ***** about other women than men! That is fact  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Obiviously you have not been around pirahanas! which is good I guess or else there would only be a skeleton left of LadyW.


No... perhaps the remaning skeleton of the pirahana  :Biggrin:  I get vicious when provoked. 




> Women ***** about other women than men! That is fact


I realise that yes... I don't tend to ***** about anyone really.
Of course I have my personal opinions of people but I tend to keep those to myself it they're bad. 
There has been the odd occasion where I have said the odd thing, but only out of humour really.
But I don't believe I "*****" about females more so than men... I'd say it is fairly equal. There are things I prefer about my female friends and things I prefer about my male friends.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> No... perhaps the remaning skeleton of the pirahana  I get vicious when provoked.


Yes. I can see that! If you can call someone a Sloth then next take up a shot gun  :Biggrin: 




> But I don't believe I "*****" about females more so than men... I'd say it is fairly equal. There are things I prefer about my female friends and things I prefer about my male friends.


Men's vocabulary doesn't match that of the women in regards to the number of expletives you can use  :Biggrin: 

But I have to go now LadyW...i know it's early...but i have early start...

So good night
Sweetdreams...

till next lancing adios  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Yes. I can see that! If you can call someone a Sloth then next take up a shot gun


Why Lote... you should know by now that I donot believe in violence or cruelty  :Smile:  I haven't the foggiest what you are talking about. 




> But I have to go now LadyW...i know it's early...but i have early start...
> So good night
> Sweetdreams...
> till next lancing adios


Awwh get yourself tucked up in bed with some horlicks  :Biggrin: 
Nightnight then Lote 
 :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Wow! I've been away for so long that "I Love Lote-Tree" has taken the lead in the polls!

----------


## Dori

> Erm...Lote twig is not funny...Loathe-tree would have been quite funny


_Lote twig_ is very funny. Almost as funny as _Lote shrub_.  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Why Lote... you should know by now that I donot believe in violence or cruelty


I do in the most Chivalourous Way  :Biggrin:  ;-)




> Awwh get yourself tucked up in bed with some horlicks


Horlicks - I hate the stuff!!!....unless you mean something else with "Horlicks"? ;-)  :Biggrin: 

But you should know I am not into "Horlicks" unless it is done in a loving way  :Biggrin: 




> Wow! I've been away for so long that "I Love Lote-Tree" has taken the lead in the polls!


I know  :Biggrin:  that means...I have to be start being nice ;-( 




> _Lote twig_ is very funny.


Only if you were hit be a truck  :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

No...you didn't... do you read?

Erm...Lote twig is not funny...Loathe-tree would have been quite funny 




> And no - I am not ignoring you. I find it hard to find humour in your comments but perhaps that is a failing on my part...but you should know I am quite a failure


__________________

The smallest tree looks like a twig...have you ever seen a REDWOOD...or a Sequoia....they grow so large I cry....What resilient creatures....tooo frig N bad you haven't seen me..

You do not get me, you vain little seedling...I gave you 3 strikes and YOU are not IT...


NOW THAT IS FUNNY...What a maroon (that is a bugs bunny cartoon quote.) You child of vanity... "hello I am a 5 foot tree...only 3 years old and look....are you single" I have a child taller than you only 16 years old....

Sorry, but let me show you how I see you... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twig

And how I see me... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Grant_Tree


You soil poor seed....I pity you... Lote Tree... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lote_Tree

OK, for all of our dissimilarities...you STILL don't recognise....embrace your mystical or ask please of CRAZEfest456..... bB

----------


## B-Mental

A true Lote Tree is small as hell....but you have a fan following.......Ha...ha whatever...poor soil indeed1

----------


## Lote-Tree

> The smallest tree looks like a twig...have you ever seen a REDWOOD...or a Sequoia....they grow so large I cry....What resilient creatures....tooo frig N bad you haven't seen me..
> 
> You do not get me, you vain little seedling...I gave you 3 strikes and YOU are not IT...
> 
> 
> NOW THAT IS FUNNY...What a maroon (that is a bugs bunny cartoon quote.) You child of vanity... "hello I am a 5 foot tree...only 3 years old and look....are you single" I have a child taller than you only 16 years old....
> 
> Sorry, but let me show you how I see you... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twig
> 
> And how I see me... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Grant_Tree


Erm...Thanks for that. Everytime I think of a twig I shall think of you  :Biggrin: 




> ...embrace your mystical or ask please of CRAZEfest456..... bB


Crazefest?

----------


## B-Mental

Yes...Crazefest456 will point you in the right direction...Its so easy it hurts...tell craze the other cool cat has brown and white spots...she will understand...thnx...Cheaaaaaaaaars, B

and yes a TWIG... Is really a beautiful thing..b

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yes...Crazefest456 will point you in the right direction...Its so easy it hurts...tell craze the other cool cat has brown and white spots...she will understand...thnx...Cheaaaaaaaaars, B


 :Rolleyes: 

OK chappy. 

Peace to you  :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

And back to you...you mystical thing...B

----------


## NikolaiI

B, you are one cool cat!

Now, Lote, is #6 from Hitchhiker's guide, cause that would be Mondo.

And hurrah, kratsayra, for also choosing #6 finally! We are up to 6.45&#37;!...Mm...Neck and neck with Bakiryu and Nossa.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Now, Lote, is #6 from Hitchhiker's guide, cause that would be Mondo.


Nay chappy. It's this:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ight=Lote-Tree

Regards,
Lote.

----------


## B-Mental

Mondo, or Mongo...yeah Lote...you did it....I looked at the cat and it kept looking at the twig...hooyaah! 

Nik, you are like wind...and so ethereal...but still I see and feel cool...lol. B

----------


## NikolaiI

Lote, did you read it? I said #6 -- the option #6, the 6th option down the list. But I don't see anything about "Lote is just this guy you know" on the link you put up.

I thought it might have been from Hitchhiker's guide, which would be cool. In the book I remember and in the movie, there's a line "Zaphod's just this guy, you know."

----------


## LadyW

> Horlicks - I hate the stuff!!!....unless you mean something else with "Horlicks"? ;-) 
> 
> But you should know I am not into "Horlicks" unless it is done in a loving way


I have never tried horlicks myself actually...
Lote you have managed to puzzle me, whatever do you mean? 
The word "Horlicks" sounds like two seperate words and erm... Im scared  :Frown:  
I am sure I have misinterpreted your meaning, so please do elaborate?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote you have managed to puzzle me, whatever do you mean? 
> The word "Horlicks" sounds like two seperate words and erm... Im scared  
> I am sure I have misinterpreted your meaning, so please do elaborate?


You are the English Lit Chick Lassie  :Biggrin: 

Just think a little harder ;-)

To you words should have this magical connotations with other words  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jane Jane

Lote dear, I was only pullin your leg about the sock thing.  :Smile:  
Reading all these comments is rather like that feeling you get when you are ill and are peaking in your temperature and are sort of in a dream world that makes no sense. Usually it would terrify me, but in this case......I love it.
Oh by the way, are there any other ladies other than myself who are into archery besides dance or art or music. Or what about fencing then?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote dear, I was only pullin your leg about the sock thing.


Ah good Double Jane. I was begining to think that you have a Sock Fetish  :Biggrin:  I guess that is slightly better than Sleepy Witch's festish for a dwarf welsh mining guy ;-)




> Reading all these comments is rather like that feeling you get when you are ill and are peaking in your temperature and are sort of in a dream world that makes no sense.


He he  :Biggrin:  but does humour ever make sense? Why do we laugh at people walking into lamposts? or falling through a manhole?  :Biggrin: 




> Usually it would terrify me, but in this case......I love it.


Bueno! It's not meant to terrify but to amuse  :Biggrin: 




> Oh by the way, are there any other ladies other than myself who are into archery besides dance or art or music. Or what about fencing then?


I am good at Bow and Arrow and the Sword in "Zelda - Princess of Twilight" - does that count  :Biggrin: 

P.S I think you made a spelling mistake in your signature. It should be Lance*Lote*  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

Still counting your gruppies  :FRlol:   :Tongue:  ?
Permit me to observe that however big your efforts are (33 pages!! which consist mainly of your posts) your admirers aren't increasing equally  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Still counting your gruppies   ?


Manolia my Greek Lassie it was never about that ;-) 
I am not that vain  :Biggrin:  




> Permit me to observe that however big your efforts are (33 pages!!


33 pages....that much? but you know that I can rant on mercilessly?  :Biggrin: 




> which consist mainly of your posts)


I enjoy my own writing - bad spelling and all  :Biggrin:  

And as the Great Oscar Wilde wrote - It's best to write your own than to read rubbish  :Biggrin: 




> your admirers aren't increasing equally


As long I can amuse at least one other person - then that's good enough for me  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

> Manolia my Greek Lassie it was never about that ;-) 
> I am not that vain


Not so sure about that  :Tongue:  J/K







> I enjoy my own writing - bad spelling and all  
> 
> And as the Great Oscar Wilde wrote - It's best to write your own than to read rubbish 
> 
> 
> 
> As long I can amuse at least one other person - then that's good enough for me


Hehe i like your writing too  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Not so sure about that  J/K


He he Manolia you too take me seriously?  :Biggrin: 




> Hehe i like your writing too


Then I am redeem from my vanity - My Sissypussian punishment is over  :Biggrin:  

May be I should retire to a nice Greek Island and eat olives all day  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

> He he Manolia you too take me seriously?


Nah..don't worry...what you write in these cute threads of yours can not as a rule be taken seriously..




> Then I am redeem from my vanity - My Sissypussian punishment is over  
> 
> May be I should retire to a nice Greek Island and eat olives all day


 :FRlol:  See?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Nah..don't worry...what you write in these cute threads of yours can not as a rule be taken seriously..
>  See?


But I love olives  :Biggrin: 

It reminds of my grandmother who bought back olives from middleeast when I was a wee toddler.

----------

